# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Femra ne Islam.

## FLORIRI

Meqe keto kohe ceshtja e te drejtave te femres ne Islam eshte bere njera nder pikat kryesore qe godet media po sjell disa shkrime ku ne menyre te pergjithshme vihet ne dukje toleranca dhe bukuria e pershtatshmerise se femres me rregullat e islamit.


KRIJIMI I GRUAS SIPAS ISLAMIT

Kuptimi i ajetit në Kuran mbi krijimin e Hz. Havasë, është kështu: "O njerëz! Kinie frikë Zotin tuaj që ju ka krijuar prej një veteje dhe nga ajo krijoi palën e saj e prej atyre dyve u shtuan shumë burra e gra". Në këtë thënie sshihet asnjë shenjë për ndonjë eshtër të kraharorit. Kurse në hadithi sherifin e Hz. Pejgamberit, thuhet: "Bindiuni porosisë sime se veprimi me takt ndaj grave është më dobiprurës. Sepse ato janë krijuar nga eshtra e kraharorit. Pjesa më e harkuar e kësaj eshtre është ana e sipërme e mesit të saj. Në se përpiqesh për ta drejtuar atë, e thyen, në e lënç siç është, mbetet përherë e harkuar. Prandaj bindiuni këshillës sime për gratë". Rreth nëntekstit të kësaj porosie, sipas disa të diturve, këtu nuk ka një pohim të hapur përsa i përket lëndës së krijimit. Kjo porosi përfaqëson faktin që gruaja, në vetë krijimin e saj, është e pashkueshme dhe nevrike dhe se nuk do tu nënshtrohet plotësisht kërkesave të burrit. Për pasojë, është e nevojshme që ndaj saj të veprohet me takt dhe, duke e pranuar ashtu siç është, të mos lëndohet. Në një rrëfim tjetër të Buhariut kjo veçori duket qartazi. Përsëri, Lartësia e Tij Profet urdhëron: "Gruaja është si brinja. Në se përpiqesh për ta drejtuar, e thyen. Në se dëshiron të kalosh një jetë të lumtur, edhe këtë se bën, edhe përfiton nga shtrembëria e saj".

Sipas të diturve të tjerë, ky grup porosish (hadithesh) pohon qartazi krijimin e gruas nga brinja. Çështë e drejta, këtë e tregon ajeti i madhnueshëm i cituar më sipër. Në komentin e këtij ajeti, komentuesit bëjnë shpjegime të ngjashme me pohimet e Librave të Shenjtë. Por tek Taberiu, rrëfimi i bartur nga Ibni Ishaku, e ndriçon plotësisht këtë veçori. Sipas këtij, përsa i përket krijimit të Hz. Havasë, pohimet e ngjashme me ato të Librave të Shenjtë që shfaqen në bibliografinë Islame, janë dëgjuar nga lexuesit pasues të Tevratit (Tora) dhe nga dijetarë të tjerë, këto interpretime përbëjnë opinionin e tyre. Të vërtetën e kësaj pune vetëm Allahu e di.

Jo krijimin e Hz. Ademit nga balta, por edhe krijimin e gruas nga brinja po ta pranonim, në lidhje me mënyrën e këtij krijimi skemi njohuri të sakta. Në këtë çeshtje, në ndryshim nga Librat e Shenjtë, as në Kuranin e Madhnueshëm, as në hadith nuk përfshihen hamendjet dhe pohimet njerëzore.

Ngjarja e "pemës së ndaluar", përsa tregohet në Kuranin e Madhnueshëm, ka lidhje me dy vetë. Djalli kishte nxitur dyshim dhe pavendosmëri tek Ademi dhe Havaja veç e veç, ua kishte kthyer mendjen dhe kishte bërë që ata të hanin nga pema e ndaluar. Madje, në kaptinën "Tâhâ" (20/116-122), si bashkëbiseduesi dhe përgjegjësi i vërtetë shënohet Hz. Ademi. Sepse ai e mësoi të drejtën e urdhërave (evamir) dhe ndalesave (nevahi) të Allahut. Dhe ishte ai që do ta drejtonte Havanë për zbatimin e tyre. Vetëm një hadith i Lartësisë së Tij Profet, tregon se pikërisht këtu qëndron puna, që Havaja zotëronte një zell të veçantë: "Po të mos qenë të bijtë e Izraelit, gjella sdo të thartohej, mishi sdo të binte erë. Dhe, po të mos ishte Havaja, asnjë grua sdo ti bënte pabesi të shoqit".

Nuk është gjarpëri ai që lëkundi Hz. Ademin dhe Havanë, por djalli. Fahreddini Raziu, në tefsirin - komentin e tij, e kundërshton ngjarjen me gjarpërin.

Këtë gabim të prindërve të parë, feja Islame e përcjell me mjaft mirëkuptim. Për njerëzimin ky sështë një mëkat i pafalshëm, një njollë, ashtu siç pohohet në Librat e Shenjtë dhe ashtu siç është trajtuar filozofikisht gjerë e gjatë në kristianizëm. Sigurisht, Ademi bëri një "gabim", por i shfaqi pendesën Allahut. "... prandaj Ai i a fali (gabimini), Ai është mëshirues dhe pranues i pendimit".

Lartësia e Tij Profet urdhëron kështu: "Ademi dhe Musai (ka të ngjarë në botën shpirtërore) bënë debat. Musai tha: O Adem! Ti je im atë. Ti na privove dhe na shkretove ne, na nxore nga Parajsa". Dhe Ademi i tha atij: "Dhe ti je Musai; Allahu ty të lartësoi duke bashkëbiseduar me ty, të shkroi libër me dorën e Tij. Dyzet vjet para se të më krijonte, Allahu shkroi për mua këtë veçori e për këtë ti më kritikon kaq ashpër?" Ademi kështu e bëri të heshtë Musanë.

Përkundër trajtimit pesimist të gabimit të njeriut të parë nga ana e kristianëve, muslimanët mendojnë krejtësisht ndryshe. Largimi i Ademit nga Parajsa dhe zbritja në tokë është bërë shkak mirësie dhe bekimi. Si pasojë e kësaj, toka nuk është "veshur me urrejtje", në të kundërt, ajo është rregulluar me brezin njerëzor. Eshtë bërë fushë veprimi e sa e sa qytetërimeve, sa e sa profetë ka shëtitur në supe e i ka mbrojtur në gjirin e saj. I Dërguari i Madh (Resûl-i Ekrem) - Paqja e Allahut qoftë mbi Të - urdhëron kështu: "E premtja (xhumaja) është dita më me mbarësi ndër gjithë ditët mbi të cilat lind dielli. Sepse Ademi atë ditë u krijua, atë ditë hyri në Parajsë dhe atë ditë u nxorr që andej. Edhe Katastrofa (Kiameti) do të shpërthejë ditën e premte". Sheh Ebul-Hasan Shazeli thotë kështu: "Çincident i lartësuar që e paska ngritur autorin e saj në rangun e pasuesit të Allahut (halifetull-llahi fi'l-ard: detyra e formësimit dhe zbatimit të urdhrave të Allahut në tokë) dhe të mësuesit të pendesës për të gjithë brezat e ardhshëm gjer në Kiamet". Në këtë thënie qëllimi është të lëvdohet jo Ademi, por akti i pendesës me të cilën ai konkludoi dhe i rikthimit te Allahu.

Feja Islame, ashtu siç nuk i përshkruan një faj të veçantë gruas së parë, nënës sonë të madhe, Hava, e kundërshton edhe përcjelljen e gabimit të prindërve të parë tek bijtë e tyre dhe tek brezat pasues. Në Kuran, pasi bëhet fjalë për profetët dhe popujt e tyre, urdhërohet kështu: "Ai ishte një popull që kaloi, atij i takon ajo që fitoi e juve ju takon ajo që fituat, prandaj ju nuk jeni përgjegjës për atë që vepruan ata".

----------


## FLORIRI

GRUAJA NE HISTORI

Le ti hedhim një vështrim të shkurtër gjendjes së gruas në popuj të ndryshëm gjer në lindjen e Islamit (shek. VII e.r.)

Në Hindinë e Vjetër

Sipas të drejtës së Hindisë së Vjetër, gruaja nuk zotëronte të drejtën e martesës, të trashëgimit dhe asnjë të drejtë në fusha të tjera. Duke u nisur nga konsiderata për prirje të këqia, për karakter të dobët dhe moral të shëmtuar, sistemi juridik "Manu" e detyronte gruan të lidhej pas një burri; në fëmijëri pas të atit, në rini pas burrit, me vdekjen e tij pas të birit ose pas një farefisi të burrit. Në Vedat hindiane gruaja përshkruhej si një krijesë më e keqe se cikloni, vdekja, helmi dhe gjarpëri.

Themeluesi i budizmit, Buda, në fillimet e tij nuk e pranonte gruan në fe. Pyetjes së mikut të tij më të afërt, djalit të xhaxhait, Anenda, "si duhet të sillemi ndaj grave", i ishte përgjigjur: "Nuk duhet ti shihni aspak!"

- Po në qofshim të detyruar ti shohim?

- Nuk duhet të bisedoni.

- Po në qofshim të detyruar të bisedojmë?

- Atëherë, me to duhet të jeni gjer në fund të kujdesshëm!

Anenda i mbikqyrte gratë. Me këmbënguljen e tij, Buda, pas shumë ngurrimeve, i pat pranuar gratë në fenë e tij, por edhe pat shprehur rrezikshmërinë e madhe të kësaj për bashkësinë budiste. Dhe një radhë i pat thënë kështu Anendës: "Po të mos e kishim pranuar gruan në fe, budizmi do të mbetej i pastër për shumë shekuj. Por, më në fund, gruan e kemi mes tonë e, kështu, nuk pandeh se kjo fe do të mund të jetojë gjatë pas kësaj".

Në Babiloni

Në Ligjet e Hamurabit, të nxjerra nga sundimtari babilonas Hamurabi (2123-2081 p.e.r), që kishin fituar famë, përmbaheshin mjaft nene të favorshme lidhur me të drejtat e familjes. Ndërsa i përmbaheshin në themel monogamisë, këto ligje, në disa raste pranonin edhe mbajtjen e mantenutave si dhe poligaminë. Njëkohësisht vihet në dyshim edhe zbatimi praktik ashtu siç duhet i Ligjeve të Hamurabit në bashkësinë e vet.

Në të drejtën izraelite

Në të drejtën izraelite, burri kishte të drejta absolute mbi familjen. Madje, vajzat çifute në shtëpinë atërore ishin si shërbëtore. I ati mund ti shiste ato. E drejta e ndarjes i përkiste burrit për kënaqësinë e tij. Veçse vajzat mund të merrnin pjesë nga trashëgimi atëror në se sgjendej ndonjë trashëgimtar tjetër.

Në Iran

Në shtetet Sasani, martesa me motrën ishte e lejueshme. Madje, një gjë e tillë nxitej. Afërsia e gjakut nuk përbënte një veçori me vlerë për respektin ndaj motrës dhe nënës.

Në Romë dhe në Greqinë e Vjetër

Në Romë dhe në Greqinë e Vjetër gruaja nuk zotëronte asnjë të drejtë. Qëllimi kryesor i martesës për mashkullin ishte plotësimi i kënaqësive, zotërimi i fëmijëve, sjellja e një kujdestari dhe shërbëtori për mallin dhe pasurinë e shtëpisë. Në Spartë, gruaja, për të lindur, shtrëngohej të kishte marrëdhënie edhe me persona të tjerë përveç burrit të saj. Sipas Platonit, gruaja na qenkësh "një mall i shkëmbyeshëm që duhet të kalojë nga dora në dorë". Aristoteli thotë: "Gruaja është një mashkull i mbetur për gjysmë qysh në krijim".

Në Kinën e Vjetër

Te kinezët gruaja nuk trajtohej si njeri, madje as emër si vihej. Gruaja thirrej me numra: njëshi, dyshi, treshi... Djemtë trajtoheshin të denjë, ndërsa vajzat përmendeshin me fjalën "dosa".

Në Angli

Ndërmjet shek. V-XI, burrat mund ti shisnin gratë. Popujt pesimistë kristianë, duke i besuar pikëpamjes se gruaja (nëna jonë, Hava) ishte shkaktare e mëkatit të parë, për pasojë, e përgatitjes së fatkeqësisë njerëzore, vazhdimisht e kishin vështruar gruan si "djall". Në Angli, gruaja, e trajtuar si një qenie e fëlliqur, nuk mund të prekte Ungjillin. Ky status vetëm në kohën e sundimit të Henrikut VIII (1509-1547) ishte mundur të hiqej me një vendim të dalë nga parlamenti. Sipas këtij vendimi, gratë mund të lexonin Ungjillin.

Në Arabi

Kur po lindte Islami, në Gadishullin Arabik, gruaja trajtohej pikërisht si mjeti i plotësimit të epsheve të mashkullit. Gruaja ishte e privuar nga rregullimet përkatëse të martesës, krijimit të familjes dhe ndarjes si dhe nga e drejta e trashëgimisë. Gjithashtu, në pikëpamje të vlerave shpirtërore si besimi, liria e ndërgjegjes dhe respekti ndaj vetvetes (izzetu'n-nefs, amour propre), gruaja pranohej shumë poshtë nga burri.

Vajza në familje, nga pikëpamja materiale trajtohej si barrë dhe, nga ana shpirtërore, si shkak turpi dhe poshtërimi. Babai, zotëruesi i të drejtave të pakufizuara në qeverisjen e familjes, nuk shihte ndonjë kufizim ose pengesë për të vrarë vajzën e vet, madje për ta mbuluar në dhe të gjallë...

----------


## FLORIRI

REVOLUCIONI QE KREU ISLAMI

Siç u kuptua nga këto sqarime të shkurtera, gjer në lindjen e Islamit, pothuajse në të gjithë botën, gruaja nuk zotëronte asnjë të drejtë që do ti jepte asaj ndonjë rëndësi. Madje, specifika në se gruaja ishte njeri apo jo, përbënte një çështje të diskutueshme midis mendimtarëve dhe ligjëvënësve.

Ja, pra, feja Islame i erdhi në ndihmë gruas në keqtrajtimin e saj. Islami shpalli barazinë në krijim të burrit e gruas, të njerëzve të çfarëdo race, të të gjithë njerëzimit: "O ju njerëz, vërtet Ne ju krijuam juve prej një mashkulli dhe një femre, ju bëmë popuj e fise që të njiheni ndërmjet vete e, ska dyshim, se tek Allahu më i ndershmi ndër ju është ai që më tepër u është ruajtur (këqijat) e Allahu është shumë i dijshëm dhe hollësisht i njohur për çdo gjë". "O ju njerëz! Kinie frikë Zotin tuaj që ju ka krijuar prej një veteje (njeriu) dhe nga ajo krijoi palën (shoqën) e saj e prej atyre u shtuan burra shumë e gra".

Gruaja ka një pozitë të veçantë në Islam. Kur Profeti Islam, duke sjellë fenë e së drejtës, sapo filloi të njoftonte njerëzimin, njeriu i parë që besoi, ishte një grua. "Allahu nuk më ka dhënë mua një grua më të dobishme se Hatixhenë. Ndërsa askush smë besonte, ajo më besoi. Ndërsa çdokush më përgënjeshtronte, ajo më miratonte. Ndërsa njerëzit largoheshin prej meje, ajo më mbeshteti me pasurinë e saj dhe, jo nga gratë e tjera, por nga ajo grua, Allahu më favorizoi fillimisht me fëmijë". Në të njëjtën kohë, gruaja është dëshmorja e parë e Islamit. Symejje, nëna e Ammarit, qe ndër të parët që pranuan fenë Islame në Mekë, për pasojë, ajo iu nënshtrua torturave të padurueshme. Kurejshët, asaj, të shoqit Jasir dhe të birit Ammar u vishnin rrobe të hekurta mbi rërën e nxehtë dhe i braktisnin nën diellin përvëlues. I Dërguari i Allahut, kur i shihte, u thoshte: "Bëni durim, familja Jasir! Vendi ku do të mbërrini, është Parajsa!" Si përfundim, plaka Symmejje kishte dhënë shpirt nën bajonetën e Ebu Xhehlit. Dëshmorja e parë Islamit!

Hz. Pejgamberi pat dhënë shumë shembuj të dashurisë, respektit dhe dhembshurisë ndaj gruas. Ai urdhëron kështu: "Nga bota juaj tri gjëra më kanë gëzuar: bukuria dhe pastërtia, gruaja, dhe namazi si veprimtaria publike më e lumtur".

Para Islamit arabët silleshin shumë ashpër me gratë. Një ndodhi e Hz. Omerit që njihej për seriozitet dhe ashpërsi, bëhet një shembull i bukur për këtë. Sad b. Ebi Vakkas tregon: "Një ditë Omeri kërkoi lejë të hynte në praninë e të Dërguarit të Allahut. Atë radhë pranë Hz. Pejgamberit ndodheshin gratë kurejshe. Ato bisedonin me zë të lartë dhe po e pyesnin atë për shumë gjëra. Porsa dëgjuan zërin e Omerit, u ngritën dhe filluan të mbuloheshin me ngut. Kur Omeri u fut brenda dhe vuri re buzëqeshjen e të Dërguarit, tha: "O i Dërguar i Allahut, çta shkaktoi buzëqeshjen ty?" Dhe Profeti iu përgjegj: "U çudita me këto. Rrinin pranë meje, por, me ta dëgjuar zërin, vrapuan me ngut të mbuloheshin". Kurse Hz. Omeri: "O i Dërguari i Allahut, ti je shumë më tepër i denjë për drojtjen dhe frikën e tyre!" Pastaj iu kthye grave: "O armike të vetvetes! Nga unë frikësoheni dhe nga i Dërguari i Allahut sfrikësoheni?" Ato i thanë: "Po. Ti, në krahasim me të Dërguarin, je mjaft i ashpër dhe i pazemër". Mbi çka ngjau, Hz. Pejgamber urdhëroi kështu: "Betohem në Allahun që më ka në dorë, se djalli i është nisur një qëllimi të caktuar; le të ballafaqohet me ty; atëherë me siguri do të marrë një drejtim tjetër, do të ikë!"

Për shumë shekuj, ndërsa bota e krishterë, duke e njohur gruan si një krijesë të ndyrë, nuk e lejonte të hynte në mjediset e adhurimit, Hz. Omerit, për të cilin sollëm ndodhinë e sipërme, mu brenda në xhami një grua i pat dhënë mësim drejtësie dhe e pat bërë të heshtte. Një ditë, në Medine, në xhami, Kalifi i Dytë, Omer, duke hipur në shkallët (minber) ku predikonte Profeti, u kishte folur bashkësisë së besimtarëve. Në ligjëratën e tij u kishte thënë që në martesë të mos u jepnin shumë para (mehr) grave. Nga radhët e grave ishte ngritur një zonjë shtatgjatë: "Ej, Omer, ske të drejtë të thuash kështu!" Dhe i kishte cituar nga ajetet e Kurani Kerimit. Atëherë Kalifi, duke i marrë fjalët mbrapsht, kishte thënë: "Allah! Allah! Një grua debatoi dhe e bëri të heshtë Omerin!"

Ngritja e zakoneve të këqia dhe e bestytnive

Kurani i Madhnueshëm e kishte ndaluar me forcë krimin ndaj vajzës: "Ju mos i mbytni fëmijët tuaj nga frika e varfërisë, se Ne ua sigurojmë furnizimin atyre dhe juve, e mbytja e tyre është mëkat i madh". Kurani e kritikon ashpër babanë që e ndjen veten të turpëruar nga rënia rob në luftë e vajzës ose nga martesa e saj: "Kur ndonjeri prej tyre lajmërohet me (lindjen) vajzë, fytyra e tij i prishet dhe bëhet plot mllef. Fshihet prej njerëzve, për shkak të asaj të keqeje me të cilën u lajmërua (e konsideron bela, e jo dhuratë prej Zotit). Mandej, (mendon) a do ta mbajë atë, ashtu i përulur, apo do ta mbulojë (të gjallë) në dhe. Sa i keq është ai gjykim i tyre!" Veçanërisht, kur përshkruan tmerrin e Kiametit, urdhëron kështu: "Dhe kur të pyeten ato vajza të varrosura të gjalla, për çfarë mëkati ato janë mbytur..."

Në fakt, si djalin, edhe vajzën e ka dhënë Allahu. Këtu njeriu sluan asnjë rol. Kurse veprimet e Krijuesit nuk mund të përbëjnë diçka të keqe ose turp. "Vetëm i Allahut është pushteti i qiejve e i tokës; Ai i krijon çka të dojë; Ai i fal vetëm femra atij që do, e i fal vetëm meshkuj atij që do; Ose i fal çift, meshkuj e femra, por atë që do e le pa fëmijë (steril); Ai është i dijshëm, i fuqishëm". Hz. Pejgamberi ka urdhëruar: "Me atë që ushqen dhe rrit gjer në maturi dy vajza, ditën e Kijametit (dhe bën shenjë me dy gishta) ja, kështu do të bëhemi!"

Politeistët e Mekës i pandehnin engjëjt si vajza të Allahut. Ndërsa pranonin që vajzat janë krijesa të rëndomta, kishin rënë në alogjizëm duke ia përqasur ato Allahut. Kurani iu përgjigjet atyre kështu: "E ti (Muhammed), pyeti ata (idhujtarët): A të Zotit tënd janë vajzat, kurse të tyre djemtë? Apo, Ne i krijuam engjëjt femra, e ata ishin dëshmitarë (kur Ne i krijuam engjëjt femra)?!" Vini re se si ata nga trillimet e tyre thonë: "Allahu ka lindë!" Ska dyshim se ata janë gënjeshtarë (kur thonë se engjëjt janë bijat e Zotit)! A thua vajzat Ai i ka bërë më të zgjedhura se djemtë?" Fakti që politeistët e Mekës djemtë ia kushtonin vetes dhe vajzat Allahut, në Kuran formulohet "një ndarje e padrejtë".

Barazi shpirtërore

Sipas Islamit, nuk ka asnjë dallim midis burrit dhe gruas në besimin ndaj Allahut dhe bazave të fesë, në njohjen e urdhërave dhe ndalesave të Allahut në lidhje me botën dhe përjetësinë, në ndëshkimin ose shpërblimin e duhur, në hyrjen në Parajsë ose Ferr. Allahu, Hz. Ademit dhe Hz. Havasë u kishte bërë zë në të njëjtën mënyrë. Ashtu siç hëngrën së bashku pemën e ndaluar, po ashtu reflektuan dhe shprehën pendim.

Burrë - grua, i pasur - i varfër, i bardhë - i zi, çdo trup në qiej dhe çdo njeri në tokë, ditën e Kiametit do të dalë para Allahut i vetëm duke ardhur absolutisht si një rob i Tij, asnjë dallim nuk do të bëhet.

Allahu premton se, pasi të ketë besuar, çdo grua ose burrë, me veprime dhe sjellje të mira do të kalojë një jetë shumë të mirë në botë si dhe në Përjetësi duke, hyrë në Parajsë, do tia arrijë lumturisë së pasosur. Ata që, duke i dalë kundër këtij amaneti të shenjtë, e mohojnë dhe nuk besojnë, që i njohin Allahut ortak dhe të ngjashëm, që ndërsa me shpirt dhe me të vërtetë nuk besojnë, nga jashtë shtiren si besimtarë, duke mashtruar, në këtë mënyrë, bashkësinë Islame e duke provokuar grindje, të tillët, burrë ose grua, do të mbeten në ndëshkim të përjetshëm.

Nga bashkëshortët, në se gruaja nuk do të besonte, fakti që i shoqi do të ishte i mirë, madje sikur të kishte arritur në lartësinë e një profeti, asaj nuk do ti sillte asnjë dobi. Si shembull janë gratë e profetëve dhe robëve të dobishëm të Allahut, Hz. Nuh dhe Hz. Luti, të cilat u kishin bërë pabesi burrave. Në se bashkëshortja beson, kurse i shoqi jo, atëherë edhe e keqja e tij se dëmton gruan; ai hyn në Ferr dhe ajo në Parajsë. Po ashtu, shembull i kësaj është bashkëshortja e Faraonit bashkëkohës të Profetit Musa. Në kundërshtim me shthurjen e të shoqit (Faraon) që u thoshte egjiptasve "Unë jam zoti juaj më i lartë", bashkëshortja Asije i kishte besuar Musait (a.s.) dhe ishte lutur kështu: "Zoti im, më bën një vend pranë mëshirës sate në Parajsë dhe më shpëto pre Faraonit e brutalitetit të tij dhe më shpëto prej ppullit mizor!"

Dukë e bërë të ditur vendin e gruas në Islam nga pikëpamja e krijimit, besimit, lirisë së ndërgjegjes dhe jetës së pasosur, është e domosdoshme të themi edhe se në Kuranin e Madhnueshëm, ashtu siç ndodhet një kaptinë e gjatë e emërtuar "en-Nisa (gratë)", përmbahet edhe një kaptinë e emërtuar "Merjem" kushtuar posaçërisht nënës së Hz. Isait. Në Kuran, për nënat e profetëve Musa dhe Isa ka shumë shprehje delikate, të ndjeshme e me kuptim të thellë.

Në Egjipt, Faraoni i vriste fëmijët e bijve të Izraelit. Kur lindi Musai, e ëma, për këtë shkak, kishte rënë në një rrezik të madh për jetën e foshnjës së vet. "Ne nënën e Musait e inspiruam: t'i japë atij gji, e kur të keshë frikë për të, atëherë atë hidhe në lumë, e mos u frikëso, as mos u pikëllo, se Ne do ta kthejmë atë ty dhe do ta bëjmë atë nga të dërguarit". Mbi këtë frymëzim, ndjenjat dhe emocionin e nënës që kishte lëshuar në Nil të voglin e saj, Kurani i Madhnueshëm i përshkruan në mënyrë lakonike: "Në zemrën e nënës së Musait mbeti vetëm shqetësimi për të birin".

Duke u kthyer te nëna Merjem, kaptina me vetë emrin e saj, parashtron lindjen e pangjashme të Hz. Isait. Merjemen e veçon nga çdo shpifje dhe akuzë. Faktin që çifutët e gjetën të përshtatshme ta akuzonin Hz. Merjemen për zina (adulter), Kurani e konsideron "buhtan-i adhim, shpifja e madhe". Përsëri në Kuran ndaj nënës Merjeme përdoren pohimet më qiellore e respektuese, më të holla, delikate e të pastra. Modeli më i bukur i kësaj është kaptina "Merjem". Engjëjt bisedojnë me Hz. Merjemen: "Përkujto kur engjëjt i thanë: Oj Merjeme, Allahu të dalloi ty (me besim e karakter), të pastroi (nga shpifjet ebreje) dhe të lartësoi mbi gratë e botës".

Dënimet në këtë botë

Sipas së drejtës Islame të ndëshkimit, faji i kryer kundër gruas, ndaj personit të saj, mallit, nderit (reputacionit), ndëshkohet sikur të ishte kryer kundër një burri. Madje, këtu përshkruhen edhe kushte në anë të gruas. Në se burri e akuzon gruan për prostitucion, po se faktoi këtë në mënyrë të mjaftueshme, edhe ndëshkohet për shpifje, edhe me vendim të gjykatës i shpallet heqja e të drejtës së dëshmitarit për jetë. Në Islam, personi që, pasi është bërë musliman, kthehet në tjetër fe (murted), në qoftë se nuk pendohet, ai dënohet me vdekje. Sipas Ebu Hanifesë, gruaja femohuese (gruaja murted) nuk mund të vritet. Në se konsiderohet e domosdoshme goditja e trupit të gruas si ndëshkim në të njëjtën masë e formë me fajin e kryer (për vdekjen-vdekje, për syun-sy, etj.), mashkulli i nënshtrohet tejkalimit të masës së ndëshkimit në raport me masën e fajit. Në se konsiderohet e domosdoshme gjoba (dijet), për gruan përshkruhen disa kushte të posaçme.

Gruaja fajtore ndëshkohet si burri. Institucione të tilla të caktuara si administrimi i familjes, trashëgimia dhe dëshmia, në të cilat gruaja, në krahasim me burrin zotëron të drejta të veçanta, shkaqet dhe realizimi i tyre, do të parashtrohen më tej, kur tu vijë vendi.

----------


## FLORIRI

NGA PIKEPAMJET E HULUMTUESVE

DHE

MENDIMTAREVE PERENDIMORE





Satnley Lane-Poole thotë:

"Ndryshimet e rëndësishme që bëri Muhammedi në çështjet e gruas, asnjë ligjëvënës i madh nuk i ka bërë. Vendimet në lidhje me gratë gjithsesi janë dispozita të kodifikuara në Kuran gjer në çështjet e imta. Fillimi i reformës së Muhammedit është pikërisht këtu. Kjo reformë, duke krahasuar gjendjen përkatëse të gruas me sistemin ligjor të vjetër, edhe sikur një europiani ti dukej sado i parëndësishëm, tek e vërteta ka peshë të madhe. Kufizimi i poligamisë, këshillimi i bashkëshortësisë me një grua, zëvendësimi i elementëve të bashkëshortësisë tradicionale arabe që shkaktonin frikë për shkak të ortakllëkut dhe përzierjes, me nivele të tjera ndalimi, kufizimi i ndarjeve, vendosja e rregullave shumë të forta për dhënien e kontributit, kujdesin dhe ushqimin për një kohë të grave të ndara nga ana e burrave, së bashku me trajtimin e përpjestimit të ushqimit të fëmijëve në raport të barabartë midis burrit e gruas, organizimi i risisë që garantonte zbatimin e statusit të tyre si trashëgimtarë ligjorë dhe heqja e zakonit dhe traditës që e pat lënë gruan e ve në cilësinë e mallit të trashëgueshëm të burrit; të gjitha këto formojnë një kuadër të madh ndryshimesh dhe reformash".

Përsëri për çështjen e të drejtave të gruas, Will Durant shkruan kështu: "Në se do të ishte e nevojshme të gjykohej nga një këndvështrim tjetër, gruaja muslimane, krahasuar me disa gra në Europë, ishte në gjendje më të mirë. Çdo mall ose para që fitonte, i mbetej përkatësisht asaj. As i shoqi nuk ia prekte ato që fitonte. Në dhomat e veta, në siguri, endte, qëndiste, qepte, administronte shtëpinë dhe rriste fëmijët. Nga ana tjetër, i mbetej kohë edhe për lojë e biseda të shoqëruara me ngrënie ëmbëlsirash me shoqet e saj".

Në lidhje me barazinë burrë-grua, Jacques C. Risler, një nga profesorët e Institutit Islam, thotë: "Në çështjet juridike gruaja u ngrit plotësisht në nivel barazie me burrin. Duke filluar që nga ajo kohë, më së fundi, gruaja u bë zotëruesja e të drejtave të lirisë për tiu njohur një vend i caktuar, për të trashëguar dhe për të lënë testament".

Gaudefroy-Demombynes, që i përmbahet opinionit se, nga pikëpamja e juridiksionit të gruas, e drejta Islame qëndron më lart se ligjet e sotme europiane, thotë kështu:

"Dispozitat ligjore të Kuranit që anojnë deri në fund nga gruaja, edhe sikur të jenë vetëm në aparencë, nga sheriati i është ofruar një status më i favorshëm se garancia që i japin asaj ligjet e sotme të Europës. Gruaja Islame në punët e parave zotëron të drejtën ligjore të pasurisë së veçantë. Me peshën që iu dha, është zotëruesja gjer në fund të jetës e mallrave që do ti kalojnë asaj si pajë, dhurata dhe trashëgim si dhe i produkteve të fituara prej punës së saj. Në praktikë, janë garantuar, së bashku me përfitimin nga këto të drejta, edhe vështirësitë që paraqet realizimi i tyre si dhe, në përputhje me gjendjen dhe nivelin e saj, ushqimi, banesa dhe shërbimet.

Filozofi francez Voltaire thotë:

"Vëllait tim musliman do ti thosha: "Feja jote më duket një fe me shumë vlerë respekti. Adhuron vetëm një Zot. Çdo vit je i detyruar të japësh si zekat një të dyzetën e të ardhurave dhe, ditën e Bajramit të bësh paqë me armiqtë.

Priftërinjtë tanë, që shpifin për tërë botën, ndoshta një mijë herë thanë se u kapën pas idesë se feja jote është një fe që çon plotësisht pas dëshirës. Të gjithë këta të mjerë kanë gënjyer. Feja jote është shumë e pastër".

----------


## FLORIRI

PRIRJA SEKSUALE



"Kush dashuron dhe mbron virtytin, në se vdes duke ruajtur sekretin e dashurisë, vdes si dëshmor".

(Hadithi sherif)



Feja Islame e pranon dhe e deklaron prirjen e fuqishme reciproke të burrit e gruas ndaj njëri-tjetrit. Kjo prirje, si një domosdoshmëri e krijimit, ka shumë të mira si vazhdimi i brezit njerëzor dhe zhvillimi i botës. Nuk mund të mendohet që një njeri normal ti shmanget kësaj prirjeje. Një nga shokët e Profetit, Sad b. Vakkas, thotë: "Osman b. Mazuni kishte kërkuar leje nga Hz. Pejgamberi për të hequr dorë nga bota dhe gruaja, por i Dërguari nuk i kishte dhënë. Po ta kishte lejuar, edhe ne vetë do të tredheshim".

Në kaptinën Ali Imran (3/4) gratë përmenden në krye të gjërave pas të cilave njerëzit jepen me pasion. Në këtë botë çdo gjë është krijuar në antagonizmin çift. Sipas ndodhisë moralizuese të Jusufit, Zelihaja, pasi kish mbyllur të gjitha dyert dhe kishte marrë të gjitha masat, i kishte shfaqur dëshirën Jusufit në atë mënyrë që, po të mos ishte mbrojtja hyjnore, patjetër ai do ti jepej asaj.

Sipas pikëpamjes Islame, prirjet seksuale që zotërojnë burri dhe gruaja, nuk janë diçka e turpshme, e keqe dhe e shëmtuar. Konteksti musliman e pranon njeriun ashtu siç është, bashkë me domosdoshmëritë dhe detyrimet e krijimit, nuk pretendon ta bëjë engjëll duke iu shmangur krijimit, ndërkohë që edhe nuk e kafshëron duke ia zhvlerësuar nevojat e detyrueshme, ndërsa e drejton në synimin për tu lartësuar tek Allahu. Në këtë veçori të tërheqin vëmendjen porositë e Lartësisë së Tij Profet: "Bota është një shesh përfitimesh. Dhe, nga të mirat e kësaj bote, më e bekuara është një grua e mirë". "Kush dashuron dhe mbron virtytin, në se vdes duke ruajtur sekretin e dashurisë, vdes si dëshmor".

Feja Islame pranon se siguria e individëve që kërkojnë realizimin e kënaqësive seksuale në rrugë të tjera veç atyre që ajo i tregon si të ligjishme, përbëhet nga elementë shkatërrues. Një grua e lëshuar në shpërthimet histerike të kërkesave seksuale, është e aftë për dredhi dhe mashtrime të posaçme. Në kaptinën "Jusuf" të Kuranit flitet për ndikimin e madh të gënjeshtrave dhe mashtrimeve të grave një herë me gojën e Azizit (ministrit) të Egjiptit dhe dy herë me gojën e Jusufit. Në lidhje me këtë, Hz. Pejgamberi ka thënë: "Pas meje nuk kam lënë ndonjë intrigë më të madhe se ajo e grave mbi burrat". Këtë e mbështesin edhe disa ajete.

----------


## FLORIRI

MARTESA



"Martohuni me gra që lindin fëmijë dhe që e duan familjen. Në ditën e Kiametit krenohem me ju para popujve të tjerë".

(Hadithi sherif)



DOMOSDOSHMERIA E MARTESES



Në ajetin 21 të kaptinës "Rum" të Kuranit të Madhnueshëm, përmenden tri veçori të mëdha të martesës. E para, qetësia dhe prehja e bashkëshortëve. Kjo prehje, siç është trupore lidhur me nevojat dhe kërkesat përkatëse të tij, është edhe morale e shpirtërore. E dyta, lindja e dashurisë mes çiftit. Dhe, si përfundim, e treta, dhembshuria midis dy sekseve. Kjo veçori e tretë përbën një veti shumë delikate e të thellë që përmbledh në vetvete çdo gjë të mirë. Në një ajet tjetër u tërhiqet vemendja burrave: "Gratë janë rroba juaj dhe ju për to po ashtu". Ashtu siç merr kuptim veshja, mbulimi nga njeri-tjetri për të parandaluar rënien në rrugë të këqia të ndiesive të vrullshme të dala sheshit, ashtu edhe merr kuptim fakti që, duke qenë nevojtarë për njëri-tjetrin, çiftet plotësojnë njëri-tjetrin në çdo drejtim. Këtë ajet e sqaron edhe një porosi e të Dërguarit të Allahut (a.s.): "Pa dyshim, gruaja është e njëjtë, e ngjashme dhe e barabartë me burrin". Në se një njeri model do ta ngjasonim me një mollë, dy copat e saj të ndara në mënyrë krejt të barabartë do të ishin njëra-gruaja, tjetra burri. Duke u bërë bashkë të dyja, do të formohej "njeriu". Kështu e plotëson burri gruan dhe gruaja burrin.

Në një ajet të tretë shpallet se gratë janë për burrat një arë për të mbjellë dhe rritur fëmijë për formimin e brezit njerëzor, gjë që është rezultat i natyrshëm i martesës. Mendoj se këto tre ajete të shenjta sqarojnë që martesa sipas Islamit është rruga e vetme e lejueshme për realizimin e kënaqësive seksuale.

Rruga e lejueshme për kënaqësinë seksuale është martesa. Ti shmangesh martesës është rrugaçëri dhe shkak që një energji, e cila zbret gjer në thellësi të vetëdijës së njeriut dhe është pjesë përbërëse e saj, të shndërrohet në diçka të dëmshme. Te çdo njeri ekziston nevoja e kënaqësisë seksuale. Në se kjo srealizohet përmes një rruge të lejueshme siç është martesa, do të shpërthejë në rrugë të palejueshme. Onanizmi, homoseksualizmi, lezbitizmi, seksualizmi infantil, marrëdhëniet me kafshët... Gjithë këto mbrapshti seksuale e kanë shkakun kryesor te mosmartesa. Mosmartesa dhe mosplotësimi i nevojave seksuale në forma të tjera është diçka e rrezikshme dhe e dëmshme për trupin dhe shpirtin e njeriut.

Ti ikësh martesës është shkak për të shtuar pasurinë, ti largohesh detyrës dhe ka të bëjë me ndjenjën e shmangies nga krijimi i çerdhes familjare që siguron kënaqësinë dhe lumturinë e shoqërisë. Kurse tu kthesh shpinën përparësive shpirtërore duke vlerësuar gjërat materiale, kjo të hedh në teprime të skajshme që do ta rrezikonin lirinë dhe pavarësinë e shoqërisë, të bën rob të dëfrimeve dhe epsheve.

Popujt kanë kërkuar rrugëzgjidhje për ti çuar të rinjtë në martesë me qëllim që të mundin të vazhdojnë ekzistencën dhe bashkësinë e tyre. Në perandorinë romake institucioni i familjes qe tronditur nga përhapja e madhe e jetës beqare e të lirë. Për këtë shkak, sipas ligjeve që nxori perandori August, çdokush ishte i detyruar të martohej sipas mundësive të veta dhe të martuarit të bënin fëmijë. Kush nuk vepronte në përshtatje me këto urdhëra, u nënshtrohej pasojave serioze e të rënda.

Një njeri që martohet dhe e do familjen e tij, ai di të dojë edhe të tjerët Dimë shumë beqarë pleq të prapë, shpirtkëqinj, mizorë e të padobishëm. Për tia vënë në lëvizje dikujt ndjenjat e mëshirës, i thuhet: "Ty stë lindi nëna, vallë, ske fëmijë ti?" Kur Musai (a.s.) ia dorëzoi të vëllait, Harunit, njerëzit e tij dhe shkoi të merrte "shkrimet" e shenjta, të bijtë e Izraelit përsëri ndërruan rrugë. Në kthim, Hz. Musai sheh mjerimin e popullit të tij dhe e mbërthen me forcë të vëllanë. Kurse Haruni ia tërheq vëmendjen me këto fjalë: "O biri i nënës sime!". Kështu ia qetësoi zemërimin të vëllait duke i kujtuar nënën, burimin e dhembshurisë, dashurisë dhe mëshirës.

Francezëve të mundur në Luftën e Dytë Botërore, mareshali Peten ua tërheq vemendjen kështu: "O miq, ne na shkatërroi dëfrimi!" Pastaj vazhdon: "Shqyrtoni mirë gabimet tuaja dhe do ti gjeni më të rënda. Ju sdeshët fëmijë, e braktisët jetën familjare. I shqelmuat vlerat e larta shpirtërore. Kudo kërkuat epshin..."

Urdhri për martesë

Në Kuranin e Madhnueshëm është urdhëruar martesa. Ky urdhër, në përputhje me gjendjen dhe nevojën për martesë të personit nën detyrim, shkallëzohet nga farzi e poshtë. Ajeti prek edhe gjendjen pasurore të martesës si pengesa më e madhe për vazhdimin e saj dhe, në kushtet e varfërisë së çiftit të porsamartuar, lajmëron se, me ndihmën e Allahut, edhe ata do të pasurohen. Hz. Pejgamberi ka dhënë myzhden se Allahu tre vetë do të ndihmojë jashtë çdo dyshimi: skllavin që me marrëveshje kërkon të fitojë lirinë, të riun e porsamartuar që ia arrin qëllimit të virtytit dhe atë që lufton në rrugë të Allahut. Në porositë e tjera urdhërohet kështu: "Me martesën personat kanë plotësuar gjysmën e besimit, ndërsa gjysma tjetër është respekti ndaj Allahut". "Martojeni vajzën me atë që do tua kërkonte, në se do të ishit të kënaqur me sjelljet dhe fenë e tij. Po sia dhatë, do të shkaktohej ndonjë intrigë dhe grindje e madhe". Njerëzit thanë: "O i Dërguari i Allahut, po spati pasuri dhe fis të dëgjuar?" Ai u përgjegj kështu duke përsëritur tri herë: "Martojeni me atë që ia pëlqyet besimin dhe sjelljet!"

Në Kuran, për kurorën e ligjshme përdoret termi "ihsaan = mbrojtje" që do të thotë ta futësh në kala, ta mbrosh. Sepse secili person i çiftit me anë të martesës është i mbrojtur nga mëkati, nga pasioni i epshit dhe nga rreziqet e jetës. Me të vërtetë, bashkimit të paligjshëm i kanë thënë "sifah", në kuptimin e rënies në zina (adulter). Sepse secila anë, me atë veprim, kolektivisht, e shpenzojnë kot spermën, "ujin e jetës" dhe e rjedhin nderin e tyre.

Duke i dhënë fund diskutimit për domosdoshmërinë e martesës, të shtojmë se martesa dhe lindja e fëmijëve ka qenë edhe në traditën e profetëve.

----------


## FLORIRI

LIRIA E MARTESES



"Nuk mund të vihet kurorë pa vendimin e gruas së ve dhe lejen e vajzës. Leja e vajzës është heshtja e saj".

(Hadithi sherif)



Në martesë, burri dhe gruaja janë të lirë secili të zgjedhin shokun e vet. Sipas Imami Malikit dhe Imami Shafiiut, gruaja, nga frika se mos mundet prej ndjenjave të saj, duke u treguar posaçërisht e kujdesshme ndaj shokut të ardhshëm të jetës, nuk e zgjedh dot, gënjehet. Nga kjo pikëpamje, nuk mund të martohet pa lejen e prindit të saj. Kurse sipas Hanefive, femra, qoftë e ve, qoftë vajzë, është e lirë në zgjedhjen e bashkëshortit. Nuk mund të martohet me detyrim nga të tjerët pa vendimin dhe lejen e saj. Në se martohet, ka të drejtën e rishikimit, po deshi, e prish kurorën. Me të vërtetë, në kohën e Hz. Pejgamberit një zonjë e quajtur Hansa, nga ensarët - muslimanët medinas, kurorëzohet nga i ati në kundërshtim me vendimin e saj. Gruaja e ve, duke njoftuar Pejgamberin, e kishte prishur kurorën. Edhe një vajzë, në të njëjtën mënyrë kishte bërë kërkesë. Pejgamberi e kishte lënë të lirë atë për të rishikuar kurorën për po ose jo.

----------


## FLORIRI

MARTESA E GRUAS MUSLIMANE

ME NJE JOMUSLIMAN

Në Islam ka një përjashtim në lirinë e martesës. Një femër muslimane nuk mund të martohet me një burrë jomusliman. Sepse gruaja muslimane, duke dalë nga një mjedis musliman, hyn në një mjedis të huaj. Aty feja dhe tradita Islame e gruas përballohet me rreziqe. Edhe edukata e fëmijëve që do vijnë, do të jetë larg Islamit. Ndërsa kjo situatë bie në kundërshtim me politikën përhapëse të Islamit.

Në të drejtën moderne, siç i ishte dhënë rëndësi edhe në të drejtën romake, nuk mund të martohen dy persona me ndryshime fetare midis tyre. Sikur të kujtojmë se sot një katolik nuk mund të martohet me një person të një fraksioni tjetër kristian, na bie në sy mirëkuptimi i Islamit.

Le të themi edhe këtë që, në Islam, çdo veprim i muslimanit është fetar, synon drejt lartësimit tek Allahu. Në Kuran martesa quhet "hududullah" - "dispozita të Allahut". Muslimani që në çdo veprim i shërben Islamit, është ai që i thërret njerëzit në rrugën e Islamit, në bashkësinë e lumtur të Allahut.

Një grua muslimane, ashtu si nuk mund të vejë kurorë me një jomusliman, nuk mund të martohet as dhe me një njeri, musliman në dukje, por që e ka besimin të prishur në atë gjendje, sa është krejt pranë mohimit. Në se ndodhi një martesë në kushte të tilla, martesës i jepet fund. Dy palët që bëjnë marrëveshje, madje edhe ata që në këtë mes përdoren si mjet, dënohen në një mënyrë të merituar.

Le të përcjellim një ngjarje historike, kur martesa u përdor si një pretekst i bukur për thirrjen në Islam.

Në kohën e Lartësisë së Tij Profet, Ebu Talha, para se të bëhej musliman, i propozon për martesë Ummi Sulejmes, e quajtur ndryshe Rumejsa. Ummi Sulejm i përgjigjet kështu:

- Çështë e drejta, edhe unë të dëshiroj ty, një rast si ti nuk mund të humbet. Por ti je një qafir, kurse unë jam muslimane, sështë e drejtë të martohem me ty.

Mbi këtë përgjigje zhvillohet një dialog i tillë:

Ebu Talha:

- Çpo ndodh me ty, Rumejsa?

- Çpo ndodh me mua?

- E ke fjalën për ar dhe argjend?

- Unë spo kërkoj ar dhe argjend. Ti je një njeri i tillë që adhuron një gjë që as dëgjon, as sheh, nga e cila ske asnjë dobi. A nuk mërzitesh nga adhurimi i një cope druri të mbirë nga toka, që e pruri nga mali duke e rrokullisur shërbëtorja zezake e dikujt? Po u bëre musliman, kjo qoftë garancia e kurorës, nuk dëshëroj gjë tjetër!

- Rumejsa, kush e kryen kthimin tim në musliman?

- I Dërguari i Allahut e kryen, tek ai shko.

Pas kësaj, Ebu Talha niset drejt Hz. Pejgamberit. I Dërguari i Allahut, duke ndejtur mes pasuesve të tij, e sheh dhe thotë: "Po vjen Ebu Talha që i shkëlqen midis dy syve të ballit drita e Islamit!" Para Profetit Ebu Talha pohon besimin dhe e njofton atë për fjalët e Rumejsasë. Në përputhje me kushtet e Rumejsasë, i Dërguari i Madh e lidh kurorën.

Ja, pra, për një luftëtare të tillë në rrugën e Islamit Hz. Pejgamberi ka urdhëruar kështu: "Pashë se kisha hyrë në Xhennet dhe ndieva para meje zhurmë këmbësh... kur, çtë shoh: Rumejsaja!"



MARTESA ME NJE GRUA JOMUSLIMANE

Ndryshe nga martesa e palejueshme midis një jomuslimani dhe një gruaje muslimane, në të drejtën Islame një burrë musliman mund të martohet me një grua jomuslimane. Vetëm se është kusht që kjo grua duhet të jetë adhuruese e Librave të Shenjtë (çifute ose kristiane). Nuk lejohet martesa me një adhuruese të diellit, zjarrit, yjeve dhe statujave. Ndërsa në pamje një grua duket muslimane, po qe se i vlerëson me zero urdhërat dhe ndalimet fetare, refuzon qoftë edhe njerin nga urdhërat e përhershëm të mbështetur me fakte kategorike dhe e pranon ndalimin (haramin), martesa me të nuk mund të bëhet.

Në lidhje me çështjen e martesës me gra adhuruese të Librave të Shenjtë (Ehl-i Kitab), midis dijetarëve Islamë, edhe në se kanë dalë në shesh disa pikëpamje të ndryshme, shumica e madhe mbështeten në opinionin se është e lejueshme. Kurse Abdullah Ibn Omeri një gjë të tillë se sheh të drejtë.

Ne kohën e Kalifatit të Hz. Omerit armata Islame pushtonte shumë vende, kombe të rinj përfshiheshin në shtetin Islam. Në këtë mes luftëtarët Islamë dhe disa Pasues martoheshin me gra adhuruese të Librave të Shenjtë. Kalifi, duke e parë të rrezikshëm këtë veprim për familjen Islame dhe për gjeneratën muslimane, këtë e pranonte me dyshim dhe rezervë. Një nga pasuesit, Hz. Hudhejfe, ishte martuar me një grua çifute, kurse Hz. Omeri i kishte shkruar: "Lëshoje atë!" Kur e kishin pyetur Omerin (r.a.) në se martesa e Hudhejfes ishte haram apo jo, ishte përgjigjur kështu: "Jo, nuk është haram, por kam frikë se mos mbeteni të befasuar nga që cilësitë etike të atyre grave nuk janë të kodifikuara".

Kuptohet se Hz. Omeri martesën me një grua jomuslimane nuk e kishte quajtur haram, por, nga pikëpamja e të ardhmes së familjes Islame dhe të gjeneratës muslimane, i ishte dukur e rrezikshme. Kur Abdullah Ibn Omerin e kanë pyetur për të drejtën e martesës me gra çifute ose krishtere, është përgjigjur në këtë mënyrë: "Allahu i ka ndaluar gratë politeiste për burrat muslimanë". Pas pohimit të një gruaje "Zoti im është Isai ose dikush tjetër" (nga robërit e Allahut), unë nuk njoh ndonjë politeizëm më të madh se ky!"

Sipas së drejtës Islame, dallimi fetar përbën pengesë trashëgimie. Lidhur me këtë, një grua jomuslimane nuk mund të marrë trashëgim nga i shoqi musliman. Edhe nga kjo pikëpamje, martesa me të pengohet prej mundësive ekonomike.

Vitet e fundit në vendin tonë janë shtuar shumë martesat me të huaj. Praktikisht, vajzat e huaja, duke iu përshtatur procedurave përkatëse, shpallin qënien e tyre muslimane në zyrat e myftinive. Por, me sa di unë, në të shumtën e herës kjo mbetet vetëm një formalitet. Në të vërtetë, ato nuk ndërtojnë një familje Islame, nuk shkrihen në mjedisin Islam. Nëpër shtëpi vazhdojnë me mendësitë e veta, madje as turqishten nuk ua mësojnë fëmijëve. Edhe burri musliman vjen duke e humbur fenë dhe kombësinë. Që nga ai shqetësim i madh i Kalifit Omer, njërit prej Pasuesve të të Dërguarit të Allahut, gjer në ditët tona, si është gjendja tek ne?

----------


## FLORIRI

NJOHJA RECIPROKE E BASHKESHORTEVE

TE ARDHSHEM

Martesa është një shoqëri jete që do të vazhdojë gjer në të gjallë. Njeriu do të kalojë në këtë shoqëri kohën më të gjatë e më të vlefshme të jetës së tij. Shumë faqe të hidhura dhe të ëmbla të jetës do të kalohen së bashku. Për këtë arsye, nga pikëpamja fetare, nuk ka dyshim se ndërtimi i një lidhjeje që do të kapërcente përmasat e një jete të vdekshme, duhet mbështetur në themele të shëndosha. Siç kuptohet edhe nga fryma e Hadithi sherifit, burri dhe gruaja, secili më vete, pasi gjejnë nga një gjysmë parcele, rrinë e presin në këtë botë ekzistence; pastaj, pasi të kenë gjetur gjysmën tjetër, që do ti vinte përshtat të vetës, bashkohet me të dhe atëherë formohet një parcelë e plotë. Mbi këtë parcelë ndërtohet themeli i jetës.

Martesa bazohet në dashurinë. Dhe, për të dashuruar, duhet njohur dhe pëlqyer. Nga kjo pikëpamje, feja Islame e pëlqen njohjen paraprake të çiftit të ardhshëm, madje për këtë urdhëron. Një ndër Pasuesit që donte të martohej me një grua ensare (nga Medine), ia parashtron kërkesën të Dërguarit të Allahut i cili e pyet: "A e ke parë atë?" Pasi merr përgjigjen "jo", i Dërguari e urdhëron: "Shko shihe, sepse në sytë e grave ensare mund të vihet re ndonjë gjë (të meta të syrit)". Edhe dikujt tjetër që donte të martohej, Hz. Pejgamberi kështu i tha: "Një herë shihe atë, sepse kjo gjë mund të bëhet shkak për vazhdimësinë e martesës". Siç dihet, bukuria e pamjes ndryshon nga një njeri tek tjetri. Për këtë, shokët e jetës duhet ta shohin vetë njëri-tjetrin dhe sduhet tua venë veshin përshkrimeve të të tjerëve.

Porse kjo njohje është me masë dhe e kufizuar. Sepse në mes nuk ka asnjë lidhje. Dhe palët nuk kanë ndonjë afërsi midis tyre. Në këtë takim secila palë mund të shohë vetëm fytyrën, duart dhe këmbët e tjetrit. Zaten linjat kryesore dhe konfiguracioni i trupit bëhen të qartë. Në këto lloj takimesh këshillohet mbikqyrja e një personi të tretë me afërsi gjaku.

Po qe se secila palë do të dëshironte të njihte etikën dhe mendimet e tjetrit - gjë dhe kjo e rëndësishme - kjo mund të realizohej duke pyetur vazhdimisht fqinjët dhe të njohurit. Eshtë në kundërshtim të hapur me rregullat fetare bashkëjetesa e dy palëve pa vënë kurorë. Në fakt, në kohë të tilla, kur çdokush pas një pamjeje delikatese fsheh personalitetin e tij të vërtetë, shanset për njohje janë mjaft të pakta. Në këto periudha tek njerëzit ndjenjat sundojnë mbi mendjet. Hz. Pejgamber ka urdhëruar: "Dëshirimi i pasionuar i diçkaje të kthen në një hutaq që syri si sheh dhe veshi si dëgjon!"

"Shkrimtari i madh francez Molier, te vepra e tij, Mizantropi, ligjin e dashurisë si mashtrim të partnerit dhe vetëmashtrim, pasionet e dashnorëve të tilla sa që të bëhen pengesë për të parë të metat e partnerit dhe synimin për të mbrojtur momentin e fuqishëm të shikimit, i shpreh kështu në gojën e heronjve të tij: "Dashnorët çdo pjesë të trupit të njëri-tjetrit e shohin të përkëdhelur duke iu dukur përsosmëri të metat, dinë tu venë emra të bukur e përkëdhelës aq sa një ngjyrë fytyre të shpëlarë, e bardhë si jasemin tu duket, një e zezë e frikshme-esmere e ëmbël për ta lëpirë, hileqari-shpirtkulluar dhe abdalli-zemërmirë tu duket".

Sot, nën emërtimet "të fejuar", "nën fjalë", shumë të rinj, duke u bërë bashkë, duke jetuar e dëfryer bashkë, duke u kënaqur, përpiqen edhe ta gënjejnë njeri-tjetrin. Në të shumtën e herës, vajza është ajo që dëmtohet. Edhe në pikëpamje ligjore, shtrëngimi i të fejuarve për tu martuar nuk lejohet.

Një fshehtësi tjetër e jetës së të fejuarve pa kurorë është se pas ndarjes me zemërim, ia përplasin njëri-tjetrit të metat dhe kështu, e copëtojnë të ardhmen e tyre.

----------


## FLORIRI

CILESITE QE KERKOHEN TE

BASHKESHORTJA

1. I Dërguari i Allahut (S.A.V.) në këshillat e tij për këtë çështje, gjithmonë ka parapëlqyer bukurinë shpirtërore mbi bukurinë trupore. E para është e përhershme, nuk vyshket, tjetra është e vdekshme, zbehet, mbaron. Ka shumë bukuri që për shkak të shëmtive shpirtërore, smundet ta bëjnë njeriun të lumtur. Ja disa nga këshillat e Hz. Pejgamberit: "Mos vini kurorë me gratë vetëm për bukuritë e tyre, është e mundur që bukuritë ti rrëzojnë ato nga morali. Gjithashtu, mos u martoni për pasurinë e tyre, ndoshta pasuria e varfëron vlerën personale të tyre. Martohuni për pamjen e tyre besimtare. Jashtë çdo diskutimi, është më e vlefshme një grua me rrobë të grisur, e zezë, por besimtare". "Atij që i janë dhënë këto katër gjëra, do të thotë se i janë dhënë e mira e botës dhe e përjetësisë: zemra që falenderon, gjuha që përmend Allahun, trupi që duron të keqen, bashkëshortja që ruan nderin, të shoqin dhe pasurinë". "Me gruan lidhet kurorë për katër gjëra: për pasurinë, fisin, bukurinë dhe besimin. Ti gjeje atë që është besimtare dhe do të bëhesh i lumtur!"

2. Të jetë e virgjër. I Dërguari i Allahut i këshillonte Pasuesit që të martoheshin me të virgjëra. Sepse kështu bëhet më e lehtë dashuria dhe mirëkuptimi midis çiftit. Por ka lutur edhe të mirën e të martuarve me gra të veja për shkak të punëve të shumta të shtëpisë dhe fëmijëve të shumtë.

3. Siç e bëmë të njohur martesën më sipër, një nga synimet e saj është dhe lindja e fëmijëve. Prandaj duhet të parapëlqehet gruaja pjellore nga ajo shterpë. I Dërguari i Allahut urdhëron: "Martohuni me gra që lindin fëmijë dhe e duan familjen. Në ditën e Kiametit krenohem para popujve të tjerë me shtimin tuaj".

4. Eshtë e domosdoshme që gruaja të dojë fëmijët, por edhe të mbrojë pasurinë, nderin dhe autoritetin e burrit. Në një fjalë të urtë të Anadollit tonë thuhet se, në se mashkulli është një lumë që rjedh, gruaja është shtrati i tij. Me të vërtetë, gruaja, po sqe e suksesshme dhe e shtrënguar në punët e shtëpisë, çfiton burri, derdhet si uji nga shosha. I Dërguari i Allahut urdhëron: "Më dobishmja nga gratë (gratë arabe) që hipi në deve, është elita e grave kurejshe dhe prej tyre ajo më e dhembshura për fëmijën e vogël dhe mbikqyrësja më mirë e pasurisë së burrit". Gjithashtu, kur e kanë pyetur: "O i Dërguari i Allahut, kush është më e mira ndër gratë?", është përgjigjur kështu: "Gruaja që gëzohet kur e sheh i shoqi, që e çon në vend kërkesën e tij me një të thënë, që në çështjet e nderit dhe të pasurisë nuk vepron në kundërshtim me pëlqimin e të shoqit".

----------


## FLORIRI

CILESITE QE KERKOHEN TE

BASHKESHORTI

Ashtu si tek bashkëshortja, edhe tek bashkëshorti, cilësia e parë që kërkohet, është besimi. Një hadith (porosi) që ua përcollëm gjatë diskutimit të domosdoshmërisë së martesës, do ta përsërisim edhe një herë këtu: "Martojeni vajzën me atë që do tjua kërkonte, në se do të ishit të kënaqur me sjelljet dhe fenë e tij. Po sia dhatë, do të shkaktohej ndonjë intrigë dhe grindje e madhe". Njerëzit thanë: "O i Dërguar i Allahut, po spati pasuri dhe fis të dëgjuar?" Ai u përgjegj kështu duke përsëritur tri herë: "Martojeni me atë që ia pëlqyet besimin dhe sjelljet".

Barazia

Në sistemet e tjera juridike kihej kujdes ndryshimi i mundshëm klasor midis çiftit që do të martohej. Në të drejtën Brehmene të hershme, fillimisht, prapësohej dhe zgjidhej martesa e një burri me një grua më poshtë se klasa e tij, pastaj prapësimi dhe zgjidhja e martesës së personave që u përkisnin kasteve të ndryshme ishte bërë traditë. Në të drejtën romake martesa mund të bëhej vetëm midis një burri dhe gruaje me qytetari të njëjtë. Në se njëra nga palët e humbiste qytetarinë romake në çfarëdo kushtesh, martesa prishej.

Në të drejtën e Islamit përshkruhen disa kërkesa në favor të gruas. Gruaja ose prindi i saj, te burri që do të bëhet dhëndër, munden të kërkojnë disa kushte. Se si duhet të jenë këto kushte, nga ana e juristëve janë zhvilluar pikëpamje të ndryshme. Kësaj çështjeje të veçantë i thuhet "Kyfyv" -drejtpeshim, ngjashmëri, barazi.

Fraksionet kanë qenë të bashkuar në pikëpamjen se barazia e besimit midis çiftit që do të martohet, përbën kusht. Jashtë kësaj, Hanefitë kishin vënë si kusht edhe që burri të mos jetë poshtë gruas si nivel fisnor, sipas kësaj formule: Kurejshët janë të barabartë midis tyre, arabët e prapambetur midis tyre, joarabët midis tyre dhe kështu mund të martohen. Veçanërisht burri duhet të kishte fuqi pronësore të tillë që të mund ti jepte gruas garancinë e kurorës dhe ti siguronte asaj të ardhurat përkatëse të jetesës për 6 muaj ose 1 vit; dhe nga pikëpamja e profesionit, sipas opinionit të bashkësisë ku jetojnë, ta ketë të tillë që të mos ia thyejë zemrën gruas.

Sipas Shafiive, burri mund të jetë më poshtë se gruaja nga ana e shkallës së besimit, fisit, profesionit dhe lirisë (por të mos jetë skllav).

Edhe Hanbelitë kanë zhvilluar pikëpamje të afërt me këtë.

Ndërsa Malikitë kishin menduar më lirisht duke i dhënë më tepër rëndësi çështjes së fesë. Sipas tyre, barazia duhet të kërkohet vetëm në besim si dhe në atë që të mos ketë të meta trupore dhe të organeve.

Kritika dhe parapëlqimi

Shihet se juristët Islamë nuk kanë ardhur në një pikëpamje të përbashkët përsa u përket cilësive që kërkohen tek burri dhe barazisë. Imami Malik, Sevri, nga Hanefitë Imam Kerhi, sipas një tregimi Imami Shafii, nga nxënësit Muhammed b. Sirin dhe Omer b. Abdulaziz, janë të opinionit se barazia kërkohet vetëm në fe dhe në moral. Me të vërtetë, edhe hadithi (porosia), përkthimin e të cilit e përsëritëm në krye të diskutimit, e pohon këtë opinion haptaz. Hadithet që merren me çështjen e kërkimit të barazisë fisnore mes çiftit, nuk i shpëtojnë dot të qënit të dobët (hadis daif) e të sajuar (hadis mevdu). Hadithet e vërteta nuk mund të nxjerrin një urdhër të tillë.

Përveç ngjashmërisë fisnore, barazia profesionale ndërron sipas kohës dhe mjediseve. Disa profesione që konsiderohen të ulta në disa kohë dhe vende, në kohë dhe vende të tjera mund të mos konsiderohen kështu. Në periudhën e Emevive ka edhe që këmbëngulin se mbi këtë pikëpamje të dijetarëve është ndikimi i fanatizmit arab.

Erdhi vendi që të themi se ka hadithe (porosi) të vërteta të të Dërguarit të Allahut që e shkulin me rrënjë dallimin midis njerëzve për shkak të sojit. Pikësëpari, në kaptinën el-Huxhurat të Kuranit (49/13), bëhet e qartë se Providenca Hyjnore të gjithë njerëzit i krijoi nga një mashkull e një femër, për çarësye ata janë të barabartë, vetëm se, për të mundur të njohin njëri-tjetrin me anë të veçorive dalluese, i ndau ata nëpër fise. Lartësimi midis njerëzish mund të kërkohet vetëm në atë se sa ata janë besimtarë. "S'ka dyshim se tek Allahu më i ndershmi ndër ju është ai që më tepër është ruajtur (këqijat)". Edhe Hz. Pejgamber urdhëron kështu: "Njerëzit janë të barabartë si dhëmbëzat e krëhërit. Asnjë arab nuk ka përparësi nga joarabi. Përparësia është vetëm tek zbatimi i urdhrave fetare dhe ruajtja nga ndalimet (takva)" Një nga idetë e Ligjëratës së Lamtumirës së njohur të të Dërguarit të Allahut, është kështu: "O njerëz! Jashtë çdo diskutimi, Zoti juaj është një dhe babai juaj është një. Të gjithë jemi bijtë e Ademit, kurse ai është nga dheu. Pranë Allahut, më i vlefshmi nga ju është ai që tregon më shumë nderim për Të. Midis arabit e joarabit ska ansjë përparësi përveç dimensionit të nderimit ndaj Allahut".

Le të shtojmë edhe se Hz. Pejgamber, vajzën e mençur e të bukur të Kurejshve, i pranuar si fisi më i njohur dhe autoritar, vajzën Kajs, të quajtur Fatime, e kishte martuar me Husame, djalin e një skllavi të liruar. Veçanërisht, në kohën e tij, motra e Abdurrahman b. Avfit nga fisi Kurejsh, përsëri me një skllav të liruar ishte martuar, me Habeshliun Bilal. Ebu Hudhejfe, vajzën e motrës, Fatimen, e kishte lidhur me kurorë me skllavin e tij, Salim. I Dërguari i Allahut, një pjesë të këtyre lidhjeve i kishte bërë vetë, një pjesë i kishte miratuar duke u bërë mbështetje e tyre.

Në luftën midis të drejtës dhe të shtrembrës, që nga njeriu dhe profeti i parë, Hz. Ademi, gjer më sot, ajo që po e tregon forcën e fundit sot, janë humbjet e mëdha në frontin e së drejtës, në krye të të cilave qëndron familja Islame. Numri i familjeve të lidhura pas besimit Islam, pas traditës dhe zakoneve të tij, vjen duke u pakësuar e u përhumbur. Shkaku i kësaj është prishja e kritereve dhe vlerave të martesës. Vajzat e rritura në familjet muslimane hyjnë në mjediset vërtet me gjendje pasurore të favorshme, por që sbesojnë, ndërkaq, edhe meshkuj të kujdesshëm ndaj fesë, martohen me vajza që si kushtojnë rëndësi fesë. Kështu, në familjen Islame, shmangia vazhdon të dalë në shesh në dy drejtime. Aspekti i hidhur i kësaj pune është që edhe prindërit, në dukje besimtarë, tregohen të pakujdesshëm. Duke thënë "kërkojmë besimtar", dhëndër të pasur kërkojnë. Këta njerëz, me trup të kthyer nga Kiblja, por me zemrat nga malli, me thëniet e tyre hyjnë në të përgjithshmen e asaj që shpreh kjo porosi e të Dërguarit të Allahut: "Çdo bashkësi ka një ambicje dhe ambicja e bashkësisë sime është pasuria".

Një nga Pasuesit, Sehl b. Sad es-Saidi, tregon: "Një ditë, para të Dërguarit të Allahut kaloi një burrë. Atëherë ai e pyeti njerin nga ata që i rrinin pranë: "Çthua për këtë që kaloi?" Ai u përgjigj: "Është njeri nga aristokratët, vallahi është shumë i denjë ti jepet vajzë po kërkoi dhe ti dëgjohet fjala, po foli diçka". I Dërguari i Allahut nuk foli. Ca më pas kaloi një tjetër. Këtë herë përsëri pyeti: "Po për këtë, çthua?" Njeriu u përgjegj: "O i Dërguari i Allahut, ky është njëri nga të varfërit e muslimanëve. Eshtë i denjë të mos i jepet vajzë, po kërkoi, të mos i pranohet ndërmjetësimi, po e bëri, të mos i dëgjohet fjala, po foli". Në lidhje me këto dy pë

----------


## FLORIRI

KERKIMI I VAJZES

Në kohën e Hz. Pejgamberit, për të kërkuar një vajzë, pothuajse veprohej lirisht. Hz. Aliu, nënën tonë Fatime, ia kishte kërkuar të Dërguarit të Allahut personalisht. Pasuesit e Profetit, vajzat ose motrat e tyre në moshë të martesës ua propozonin personave që u dukeshin të përshtatshëm dhe ata ose pranonin, ose e prapësonin propozimin. Nga gratë besimtare të vyera kishte dhe të tilla që personalisht propozonin për martesë. Kjo vinte nga zelli fetar, afërsia dhe thjeshtësia.

I Dërguari i Madh urdhëron e thotë: "Një person le të mos i bjerë në qafë vëllait besimtar duke kërkuar të njëjtën vajzë. Në se i pari ka hequr dorë ose i jep leje, nuk ka ndonjë pengesë".

Nuk është e lejueshme ti propozohet haptaz për martesë një gruaje që ndodhet në periudhën e pritjes pas ndarjes ose vdekjes së të shoqit (iddet)

----------


## FLORIRI

GARANCIA E KURORES (MEHIR)

DHE DHURATA

Garancia e kurorës në të drejtën Islame quhet sasia e caktuar e mallit që lind si e drejtë e gruas në aktin e lidhjes së kurorës. Kjo vlerë pasurore është e drejta pasurore personale e kandidates për martesë dhe jo e nënës, babait apo mbikqyrësit - "velî" (në se si ka prindërit). Kjo është një pagesë kompensimi që kryhet nga ana e mashkullit. Plotëson nevojat e femrës dhe i jep vlerë asaj. Mehiri, siç mund të jetë i parapaguar, -quhet pagesë e rëndë-, mund të jetë edhe i paspaguar (në shkurorëzim ose vdekje). Mehiri është i detyrueshëm në lidhjen e kurorës. Edhe në su përmendtë gjatë aktit të kurorëzmit, madje edhe në u kryeftë akti me kusht që të mos jepet mehir, dhënia e tij lind si detyrim te mashkulli pa e vënë femrën para një situate.

Nuk ka kufij maksimalë dhe minimalë për garancinë e kurorës. Vetëm se duhet bërë e qartë menjëherë që në Islam martesa nuk vihet para ndonjë shtrëngimi. Përkundrazi, përsosja e institucionit të martesës lehtëson shtimin e brezit dhe zhdukjen e prostitucionit. Në vartësi të kësaj, pëlqehet që, në pajtim me gjendjen pasurore të burrit, garancia e kurorës të mos jetë e tepërt. Hz. Pejgamber urdhëron e thotë: "Më e mira e mehirit është e pakta". Mehiri është e drejta personale ekskluzive e femrës. Ajo sështë e detyruar të bëjë pajë me të.

Prindërit e vajzës ose të afërmit e saj nuk mund të kërkojnë asnjë lloj pagese nga burri. Pagesat që bëhen në vendin tonë nga dhëndëri për nam në formën e bakshisheve (dhuratave) dhe të njohjes së parë, nuk kanë asnjë lidhje me Islamin. Eshtë më tepër një praktikë e mbetur nga fiset primitive. Në fenë Islame, një njeri i lirë nuk mund të shitet në asnjë formë. Qoftë kërkesa e tepruar në formën e shpenzimeve të mëdha si parapagesë për nusen, qoftë dhurata e njohjes së parë, diçka e palegalizuar, përbëjnë shtrëngime ndaj martesës. Dhe kjo po shton marrëdhëniet jolegale dhe rrëmbimet e vajzave. Dhe përfundim i kësaj janë armiqësitë, grindjet dhe vrasjet...

----------


## FLORIRI

NDALIMET MARTESORE



Në të drejtën e Iranit të Vjetër nuk u jepej rëndësi ndalimeve në martesë, madje martesa këshillohej edhe midis vëllait e motrës. E drejta e Iranit nuk i kishte ndaluar marrëdhëniet seksuale mes afërsisë gjinore. Gjendja ishte e njëjtë edhe në të drejtën e Egjiptit të Vjetër.

Sipas së drejtës së Kinës, ndërsa nuk lejohej martesa e personave me afërsi nga ana e atit, afërsisë nga nëna nuk i kushtohej rëndësi.

Në Kuranin e Madhnueshëm, në kaptinën Nisa (4/22-24) dhe në disa hadithe sqarohen personat midis të cileve është e ndaluar lidhja e kurorës. Këta mund të radhiten kështu:

1. Me lidhje atërore: nënat, vajzat, motrat, hallat, tezet, mbesat.

2. Me lidhje farefisnore: vjehrrat, thjeshtrat, nuset, njerkat.

3. Me lidhje qumështi: Te gjithë sa u përmendën më sipër, në se kanë lidhje qumështi. P. sh. nënëqumështi, motërqumështi, etj.

4. Në Islam, siç do ta shpjegojmë më tej, kur plotësohen disa kushte, është e lejuar martesa deri me katër gra. Por është e ndaluar martesa me më shumë se katër. Për pasojë, një i martuar me katër gra, nuk mund të martohet me të pestën.

5. Eshtë e ndaluar të bashkohen në një kurorë femra me lidhje gjaku. Në këtë çështje merret për bazë ky rregull: Në se dikush do të martohet me më shumë se një grua dhe njërën nga këto për një çast e supozojmë mashkull, në se ky mashkull do të martohej, pastaj, me njerën nga ato gratë me të cilat bie në lidhje afërsie sipas tri pikave të para, atëherë ai dikushi nuk mundet ti mbledhë ato gra nën një kurorë. Për shembull, dy motra ose tezen me mbesën, etj.

6. Nuk lejohet martesa me të fejuarën e një tjetri ose me atë që ndodhet në periudhën e pritjes (iddet) pas ndarjes ose vdekjes së të shoqit.

7. Nuk lejohet martesa me një jomuslimane, përjashtuar çifute ose krishtere.

8. Pas përfundimit të plotë të ndarjes, gruaja e ndarë nuk mund të martohet sërish po me atë burrë. Veç në se gruaja e ndarë, pasi martohet me një burrë të dytë dhe është ndarë ose i ka vdekur burri, ështê e lirë të martohet përsëri me të parin.

----------


## FLORIRI

AFERSIA E QUMESHTIT

Në Kuranin e Madhnueshëm, duke numëruar gratë me të cilat ndalohet martesa, urdhërohet: "...nënat tuaja të qumështit, dadot e qumështit..." Edhe Hz. Pejgamber urdhëron: "Siç ndalohen ato në afërsinë atërore, ndalohen edhe ato në afërsinë e qumështit". Edhe në identitetin e afërsisë farefisnore me afërsinë e qumështit, imamët e katër fraksioneve (mezhebeve) kanë rënë në një pikëpamje të përbashkët. Kësaj vetëm Ibn Tejmijje i del kundër.

Në Kuran nuk ka ndonjë shënim në lidhje me urtësinë e afërsisë së qumështit. Kurse në hadithet (porositë) janë shënuar disa urtësi.

Përsa i përket ndalimit të martesës së atyre që janë të afërt me lidhje atërore dhe farefisnore, qëndrojnë dy shkaqe të rëndësishme. I pari, është shkaku gjenetik: Te fëmija që do të lindë nga prindër me afërsi gjaku, (me rrugë trashëgimie, me kromozome dhe gene kalojnë cilësi të ndryshme dhe veçori shpirtërore), për shkak të ngjasimit të madh të tyre tek të dy prindërit, fëmija i lindur do të jetë i mangët nga ana mendore ose i marrë.

Shkaku i dytë është shpirtëror dhe moral. Nga pikëpamja e qënies të afërt, personat që duhet të tregojnë respekt ndaj njëri-tjetrit, pas martesës, ky respekt zhduket. Gjithashtu, kjo është në kundërshtim me konceptet njerëzore, natyrën e moralin njerëzor.

Të mendojmë tani, të njëjtat shkaqe për afërsinë e qumështit. Fëmija i periudhës së qumështit, duke thithur nënën, e ushqen trupin, i rrit eshtrat dhe mishin. Me këtë lëndë ushqyese të shkëlqyer që përmban lëndët ushqimore bazë, mos vallë kalojnë edhe veçori shpirtërore? Në këtë çështje ende nuk ka ndonjë mendim pozitiv ose negativ shkencor. Por dihet nga mjekësia se disa sëmundje imunitare ose të fituara të nënës kalojnë tek fëmija. Eshtë e mundur që një ditë, mjekësia të provojë kalimin tek fëmija edhe të veçorive shpirtërore me anë të qumështit.

Në hadithi sherif urdhërohet: "Një e dy thithje gjiri nuk lindin afërsi". Nga dy tregimet e ardhura nga Imami Shafii dhe Imami Ahmed, sipas njërit, për të krijuar afërsi të vazhdueshme me rrugë qumështi, fëmija duhet të thithë gjirin gjer në ngopje pesë herë nga pesë thithje. Sipas disa të tjerëve, është e mjaftueshme tri herë. Por Hanefitë, me që nuk është i lehtë kontrolli në dhënien e gjirit, duke u treguar të kujdesshëm, kanë thënë se, edhe sikur një herë të ndodhë, me një thithje gjiri absolute afërsia mbetet e përhershme. Në një hadith tjetër është urdhëruar kështu: "Afërsia e qumështit realizohet vetëm në periudhën e nevojës për qumësht. Pas periudhës së qumështit (dy-dy vjeç e gjysmë), dhënia e gjirit eventuale nuk mund të shkaktojë afërsi gjiri. Këto eventualitete të afërsisë së gjirit pohojnë se veçoritë fizike e shpirtërore që merr fëmia me anë të qumështit nga nëna, ndërtojnë bazën e atyre veçorive tek ai.

Kurse tek pengesat moralo-etike, si pengesa në martesën midis farefisit, futet edhe qumështi. Një grua që merr fëmijën në prehër dhe i jep gji, që i përcjell ushqim mishit, eshtrave dhe gjakut të tij, gjithsesi bëhet e denjë për tu respektuar si nënë.

Shah Velijjullah ed-Dihlevi thotë: "Gruaja që bëhet shkak për zhvillimin dhe rritjen e një fëmije, për ngritjen e tij në këmbë, nga kjo pikëpamje i ngjan nënës së vërtetë. Aq sa nëna e ruan fëmijën në bark, edhe nëna e gjirit, pas lindjes, i siguron atij nevojën për qumësht. Pas nënës së vërtetë, ajo i bëhet një nënë e dytë. Dhe fëmijët e saj janë ashtu si motrat e vëllezërit e vërtetë të tij. Kur nëna e qumështit i hap prehërin atij, i ka treguar afërsi, prandaj, sidoqë të jetë, mbi fëmijën ka lindur si detyrim, për të mbetur e tillë gjithmonë, e drejta e nënës. Në vegjëli fëmija ka parë shumë të mira prej saj. Përkundër të gjitha këtyre, ti dalësh për zot asaj duke i thënë bashkëshorte e të kryesh marrëdhënie seksuale me të, është diçka që sdo ta pranonte kurrë një njeri i vërtetë. Kur ka gjithato kafshë të pamend që nuk veprojnë kështu ndaj nënës ose nënës së qumështit, njerëzit si mund të veprojnë?

----------


## FLORIRI

MARTESA ME NJE GRUA

TE PAMORALSHME

"Laviri nuk duhet të martohet me tjetër përveç me lavire ose politeiste, kurse lavirja të mos martohet me tjetër përveçse me lavir ose ndonjë politeist. Ajo është ndaluar për besimtarët".

Përmbi këtë ajet juristët kanë zhvilluar pikëpamje të ndryshme. A mund të martohet një musliman me një grua që bën zina (adulter, marrëdhënie jashtë kurore)? Shumica janë të opinionit se mund të lidhet kurorë me një grua që ka bërë zina. Kurse sipas një tregimi të ardhur nga Hz. Ali, Aisheja, Berai dhe Ibni Mesudi, kjo gjë sështë e lejueshme. Ibni Kajjimi mbron pikëpamjen e dytë. Ai thotë: "Në Kuranin e Madhnueshëm besimtari është urdhëruar të martohet me një grua të virtytshme dhe vetëm me këtë kusht martesa është konsideruar e rregullt. Dhe martesa që se përmban këtë kusht, është e pamundur. Ai që do të martohet, ose e pranon këtë kusht të Allahut, ose jo. Po se pranoi, është femohues, është politeist. Në se e pranon, por se praktikon, domethënë martohet me një grua që bën zina, këtë radhë edhe kurora nuk ka vlerë ligjore, gjithashtu edhe vetë konsiderohet se bën zina. Ja, pra, ky është edhe kuptimi i ajetit. Ibni Kajjimi për këtë çështje bën edhe parashtrime të tjera.

Çdo grua që bën zina, nuk qëndron në të njëjtin nivel të fajit. Dikush ka shprehur pendim, dikush është zvarritur në këtë fatkeqësi pa dashje, po të gjente ndonjë që ta shpëtonte, do të ishte shumë e kënaqur. Gjithsesi, të shpëtosh një të tillë, duhet të jetë një gjë e mirë. Dikush gjen prehje në prostitucion, edhe po u martua, syrin do ta ketë tek tjetri. Ja, pra, të martohesh me një të tillë, do të thotë të miratosh prostitucionin. Kjo do të thotë të jetosh me një qënie që në Kuran është cilësuar "habis -e fëlliqur", gjë që nuk i përshtatet një besimtari.

Sipas së drejtës romake, ishte e ndaluar martesa me një prostitutë, me një aktore dhe me një grua të dënuar. Ishte e ndaluar edhe martesa e klaseve të larta me libertë ose me fëmijtë e aktorëve të teatrove.

----------


## FLORIRI

POZITA E GRUAS

NE FAMILJEN ISLAME



"Xhenneti ndodhet nën këmbët e nënave".

(Hadithi sherif)



MUNDESITE FIZIOLOGJIKE DHE PSIKOLOGJIKE

TE BURRIT DHE GRUAS



Eshtë një e vërtetë e pamohueshme fakti që femra dhe mashkulli ndryshojnë për nga ndërtimi trupor. Personat e mirinformuar që zhvillojnë pikëpamjet në çështjen e të drejtave të gruas, përpiqen të shqyrtojnë shkaqet e ndryshme të kësaj mosbarazie. Disa pretendojnë se me kohë ndryshimet fiziologjike do të zhduken dhe, për pasojë, edhe si psikologji, do të vijë një ditë që femra dhe mashkulli do të jenë të ngjashëm me njëri-tjetrin. Duke i lënë mënjanë këto diskutime, kur shohim gjendjen e sotme, sekset e kundërta që zotërojnë ndërtime trupore të ndryshme, në vartësi të ndërtimeve, kryejnë funksione të ndryshme. Ashtu si asnjë mashkull nuk mund të lindë fëmijë, ashtu edhe asnjë femër nuk mund të fekondojë. Nuk duhet minimizuar ky ndryshim midis dy sekseve. Sepse "instinkti seksual, pa qenë një vlerë psikofizike krejtësisht më vete, por duke qënë një element bazë i fiziologjisë së përgjithshme të trupit të njeriut, është i lidhur me sistemet e tij në mënyrë të pazgjidhshme ...Duhet të dimë mirë edhe këtë që analiza e instinktit seksual mund të na çojë në veçoritë fiziologjike të një njeriu".

Në vartësi të ndërtimit fiziologjik, edhe në fushën e psikologjisë, gjithsesi, do të ketë ndryshime të rëndësishme. Ndjenjat e holla të femrës, sjelljet me të cilat ajo u përshtatet kërkesave dhe ndryshimeve tek fëmija, nuk mund ti gjeni tek një mashkull. Mashkulli zotëron aftësinë për të përballuar shfaqjet e ashpra dhe zemërthyerëse të natyrës si dhe vështirësitë e panumërta të jetës. Psikologët shpjegojnë ndryshimet shpirtërore midis mashkullit dhe femrës. Për mashkullin në shtëpi është esenciale ti dalë për zot femrës, kurse për femrën esenciale është ti nënshtrohet mashkullit, ta ruajë personalitetin e saj në një nivel të mundshëm dhe tia bëjë të pranueshëm burrit, ta mbajë burrin "të varur ndaj shpirtit dhe trupit të saj". "Për burrin familja është një rezidencë, për gruan, një istikam". Në organizmin e femrës ka disa veçori fiziologjike natyrore. Temperaturën e ka më të lartë, pulsin dhe frymëmarrjen më të shpeshtuar. Te mashkulli mbisundon forca muskulare. Eshtë thënë se kjo gjendje e ve gruan në një pozicion medis fëmijës dhe burrit".

Madam Xhina Lombrozo, që njihet për kërkimet e saj në fushë të psikologjisë së femrës, "me një mendësi akademike shumë të zgjuar dhe të paanshme", tek Lame de la famme dhe La famme dans la societe actuelle bën shpjegime që të tërheqin vëmendjen: "Për shkak se femra ndien dashuri nga të tjerët, vazhdimisht është në vartësi të të tjerëve. Uni i mashkullit është një fener vezullues që i tregon atij rrugët drejt vetvetes. Nga ky shkak mashkulli nuk kërkon udhëzues dhe nuk mbështetet tek askush. Kurse altruizmi (vetmohimi) i gruas vazhdimisht e mbështet atë tek të tjerët dhe i bëhet pengesë për të ecur vetë pa udhëzues. Kjo gjendje ska lidhje vetëm me dashurinë dhe me të dashuruarit, ndoshta në të njëjtën kohë është e tillë edhe në jetën e përditshme. Gruaja është si një lianë (dredhkë), ashtu që, edhe sikur rrënja ti jetë tharë, gjen një degë të thatë ose një mur për tu mbështetur dhe vazhdon të jetojë. Fatkeqësia më e madhe për të është që të mbetet pa një mbështetje ose një përkrahje. Ka njerëz që këtë nevojë për mbështetje e këtë dobësi për tiu kushtuar të tjerëve-gjë që, në të njëjtën kohë, përbën forcën e femrës, -ia veshin asaj si mungesë edukate. Porse edhe femra më e arsimuar dhe e edukuar ka nevojë për një mbështetje të tillë.

Specialisti Prof. Dr. Mazhar Osman, pasi prek çështjen e ndryshimeve organike e shpirtërore femër-mashkull, thotë: "Në kohët e vjetra, pretendimi i të rinjve feministë të sotmë në formën e konceptit të barazisë ligjore, nuk ekzistonte. Barazia ligjore nuk i bën të lumtur dy breza të krijuar jo në të njëjtën rrugë dhe që idealet dhe kënaqësitë në jetë i kanë të ndryshme, ndoshta, si diçka jo e natyrshme, që të dy i shtrëngon. Meshkujt e kafshëve sa të ashpër e vulgarë janë ndaj femrave! Me kohë femra shkëmbehej, blihej, vidhej, shitej. Si të thuash, sishte e zonja e vetvetes. Ajo ishte një gjë, një gjë që nevoitej për vazhdimin e brezit... Madje, akoma në vendet ku femra trajtohet si kurorë koke, martesa i jep një formë ekzistence tjetër, ia humb plotësisht ndjenjën e mëparshme të vetevetes. Nga zonjushë bëhet zonjë, bart emrin e të shoqit, njihet si mall i atij burri. Porse tek mashkulli martesa nuk shkakton ndonjë ndryshim. Martesa, sado e shkëlqyer që të bëhet, në fund të fundit, është akti që e vë gruan në shërbim të burrit. Në Angli, detyra e bashkëshortes është të dashurojë, të shërbejë, të jetë e bindur, shprehje këto që përsëriten vazhdimisht. Poeti Shelly thotë: "Bindja është detyra e gruas në botë". Përballë epërsisë së jashtme të burrit, gruaja zotëron një qëndresë të fshehtë. Për të nënshtruar burrin, gruaja përfiton nga delikatesa natyrore e saj dhe pasivitetin e ndjenjës e zbaton në formën që të dojë. Në këtë martesë të lumtur delikatesa e njërit këmben ashpërsinë e tjetrit. Njëra anë kërkon të bëjë presion, të urdhërojë, të lartësojë vullnetin gjer në dhunë. Kurse ana tjetër fiton me dobësi dhe nënshtrim të thellë, me bindje dhe dorëzim. Ja, pra, kjo është shija e martesës. Krijimi kaq i ndryshëm i dy sekseve nga njëri-tjetri lind respekt reciprok dhe dashuri".

----------


## FLORIRI

NDARJA E DETYRAVE

Feja Islame në institucionin e martesës ka përcaktuar ndarjen e detyrave midis gruas e burrit në përputhje me mundësitë e tyre materiale e shpirtërore. Çdo seksi i ka dhënë punën që mund ta përballojë, "ka respektuar specialitetin". Gruas nuk i ka ofruar punën që smund të bëhet, nuk i ka ngarkuar përgjegjësinë që smund të bartet.

Në Kuranin e Madhnueshëm njerëzve, në përgjithësi, u është drejtuar në gjininë mashkullore, fjalët u përkasin meshkujve. Shkaku i kësaj është veçoria e gjuhës arabe. Në arabisht, për tiu drejtuar një grupi njerëzish të përbërë prej meshkujsh e femrash, ose për të folur në adresë të tyre, përdoret gjinia mashkullore.

Para Islamit, ashtu si në vendet e tjera të botës, edhe në Arabi gruaja ndodhej në gjendje të keqe. Feja Islame i kish sjellë të drejtat gruas, e kishte ngritur atë në një nivel të lartë. Në kuadrin e lirisë që dha ky revolucion i papritur dhe i mrekullueshëm, gratë mund ti shprehnin krejt hapur mendimet e tyre. Ashtu siç e bëmë të ditur edhe pak më parë, pavarësisht nga përdorimi i formës mashkullore të pohimeve të Kuranit të Madhnueshëm për shkak të veçorive gjuhësore, gratë kishin kërkuar zbritjen e ajeteve Kuranore që bënin fjalë posaçërisht për to. Një ditë, zonja Ummi Umare, nga muslimanet ensare, kishte shkuar pranë të Dërguarit të Allahut dhe i kishte thënë kështu: "O përfaqësues i Allahut, shoh se çdo gjë është për burrat, emri i grave nuk përmendet". Në lidhje me këtë, zbriti ky ajet: "Nuk ka dyshim se për muslimanët e muslimanet, besimtarët e besimtaret, adhuruesit e adhurueset, të sinqertit e të sinqertat, durimtarët e durimtaret, të përvuajturit e të përvuajturat, sadakadhënësit e sadakadhënëset, agjëruesit e agjërueset, ruajtësit e nderit e ruajtëset e nderit, shumë përmendësit e Allahut e shumëpërmendëset e Allahut, Allahu ka përgatitur falje dhe shpërblim të madh".

Nga pikëpamja e shpërblimit shpirtëror, vlera në lartësinë e Allahut mes gruas e burrit, është pikërisht barazia që kërkon gruaja muslimane! Bashkëshortja e Hz. Pejgamberit, nëna jonë Ummi Seleme, shpreh dëshirën: Çbëhej sikur edhe ne të bëheshim burra, të luftonim si ata dhe të fitonim shpërblimin e tyre!" Në lidhje me këtë, zbriti ky ajet: "Mos lakmoni në atë që Allahu gradoi disa nga ju mbi disa të tjerë. Burrave u takon hise nga ajo që fituan ata dhe grave gjithashtu u takon hise nga ajo që fituan ato. Allahut i kërkoni nga të mirat e Tij. Allahu është i dijshëm për çdo send".

Djali sbëhet dot si vajzë

Nëna e Hz. Merjemes, Hanne, ndërsa ishte shtatzënë në Merjemen, duke e parashikuar djalë fëmijën ende në bark të saj, ia kushton atë shërbimit të Bejti Mukaddesit. Por, kur e lindi vajzë, e mbërtheu mërzitja dhe e shprehu atë duke thënë: "Zoti im, unë atë e linda vajzë!" Allahu që e dinte mirë çkishte lindur ajo, urdhëroi kështu: "Djali sështë si vajza". Si të thuash, djali që kërkove ti, nuk mund të bëhet si vajza që të dhashë unë. Në shërbim të Bejti Mukaddesit nuk mund të bëhet i suksesshëm si ajo.

----------


## FLORIRI

SOVRANITETI I BURRIT

Pas këtij parashtrimi, themi se në institucionin e familjes "Grave u takon e drejta sikurse edhe përgjegjësia në bashkëshortësi e burrave u takon një përparësi ndaj tyre". Edhe ajeti që bën të ditur këtë epërsi, thotë kështu: "Burrat janë përgjegjës për gratë ngase Allahu ka graduar disa mbi disa të tjerë dhe ngase ata kanë shpenzuar nga pasuria e tyre". Ky është ajeti që diskutohet nga hulumtuesit jomuslimanë, të cilët mbrojnë pikëpamjen se e ka vënë gruan nën urdhërin dhe përdorimin absolut të burrit.

Për ta sqaruar më mirë çështjen, është e nevojshme të ndalemi tek fjala (e ajetit) "kavvamun" (drejtues dhe mbrojtës). Në arabisht kjo fjalë vjen nga rrënja "kijam". Detyrës "kijam" të burrit burimet i japin dy kuptime: 1. Të realizojë mjetet e jetesës dhe nevojat e tjera. 2. Ta mbikqyrë atë (gruan), domethënë ta ketë nën kujdes e mbrojtje. Në kuptimin e parë nuk ka diçka në dëm të gruas, përkundrazi, në dobi të saj. Në kuptimin e dytë, në lidhje me mbikqyrjen e gruas nga ana e burrit, për këtë në Islam ka kufinj të përcaktuar.

E para, në se gruaja është jomuslimane, (çifute ose kristiane), burri nuk mund të përzihet në fenë e saj. Gjithashtu, burri nuk mund të përzihet as në pasurinë vetiake të gruas. Në aktin e lidhjes së kurorës gruaja merr prej burrit garancinë e kurorës, pasuri, e cila, edhe kjo, është personalisht e vetja dhe burri nuk ka asnjë të drejtë mbi të, si dhe gruaja nuk është e detyruar të shpenzojë për pajë prej saj. Në fakt, gruaja, qoftë për martesë, qoftë pas martese, nuk bart ndonjë detyrim pagese.

Gruaja, po pati edhe titull tjetër pasurie përveç garancisë së kurorës, zotëron mbi të të drejtë pronësore dhe përdorimi të plotë, edhe në se burri është nevojtar. Gruaja ka kompetencë të plotë ta shtojë pasurinë me tregti, ta dhurojë, ta japë me qira dhe për këto sështë e detyruar të marrë lejë nga burri. Ndërsa burri sështë i autorizuar të japë sadaka nga pasuria e gruas për pëlqim të Allahut, gruaja e ka këtë autorizim edhe pa marrë leje nga burri.

Në Kuranin e Madhnueshëm, kur flitet për bashkëshortët burrë-grua, për gruan përdoren termat "e njohur", "ligjore", "e përshtatur ndaj zakoneve e traditave". Po qe se burri nuk siguron nevojat e domosdoshme të gruas dhe fëmijëve për shkak të kurnacërisë, gruaja, pa e njoftuar të shoqin, është e autorizuar të shpenzojë aq sa është e lejueshme dhe e zakonshme.

Madje, nga pikëpamja ligjore, gruaja sështë e shtrënguar të punojë në shtëpinë e burrit dhe të bëjë punët e shtëpisë. Por, gjithsesi, në martesën Islame të mbështetur në dashuri, ndihmë reciproke dhe dhimbshuri, përgjegjësisht, gruaja nuk mund të mbetet jashtë këtyre punëve.

Gratë e Pasuesve, ashtu siç bënin punët e shtëpisë, ashtu u ndihmonin edhe burrave në punët e tyre. Dimë se si i vriteshin duart në mullirin e dorës nënës sonë Hz. Fatime. Nëna jonë Esma, vajza e Ebu Bekrit dhe kunata e Hz. Pejgamberit, merrte pjesë në punët e të shoqit Zybejr, i bënte të gjitha shërbimet kalit, në largësinë 1 km. bartte në kokë bërthama hurmaje. Një ndihmë e tillë mes bashkëshortëve të dashuruar dhe të lidhur fort me njëri-tjetrin, nuk është ngarkesë, por kënaqësi. Njëri nga Pasuesit, Esved b. Jezid, kur i Dërguari i Allahut pat mbetur ca kohë në shtëpi, e pat pyetur Hz. Aishenë se me ç'merrej ai dhe ajo i ishte përgjigjur: "Ndihmon njerëzit e shtëpisë në punët e shtëpisë dhe, kur dëgjon ezanin, del në falje".

Pas këtij parashtrimi, mund të themi se burri nuk mund të vejë dorë mbi lirinë fetare, pronësore e juridike si dhe mbi autoritetin e gruas. Atëherë, sovraniteti i burrit ku mbeti? Le të përpiqemi ta sqarojmë fushën e këtij sovraniteti.

Në ajet tregohen dy lloj shkaqesh të sovranitetit të burrit. 1. Për nga krijimi, burri është më i fuqishëm se gruaja, i duron më shumë vështirësitë. Eshtë më i matur, më i kujdesshëm e këmbëngulës. Për pasojë, ka fituar të drejta të veçanta si në profetësi, udhëheqje shteti, dëshmi, luftë dhe në marrjen e një trashëgimie më të madhe. 2. Burri, qoftë me dhënien e garancisë së kurorës, qoftë me sigurimin e jetesës në institucionin e familjes, është nën ngarkesë pronësore. Sipas kësaj, sovraniteti i burrit lind nga përgjegjësitë e tij. Kjo mbështetet në parimin e pranuar nga të gjithë: "Pozita është në raport me përgjegjësinë".

Burri është udhëheqësi dhe përgjegjësi i familjes. Fëmijët janë të lidhur pas tij. Gjetja e shtëpisë dhe mbrojtja e saj është borxh për burrin. Autoriteti i shtëpisë është i tij. Ai është zot shtëpie. Për pasojë, kur burri ndodhet në shtëpi, nuk mund ti japë lejë një të huaji për të hyrë në shtëpi. Në kërkesat e saj të njohura, gruaja i bindet udhëheqësit të shtëpisë. Gruaja nuk mund ti tregohet e pabindur burrit që mban një detyrë dhe përgjegjësi të rëndë, që i ve gjoksin luftës së jetës. E drejta e burrit është e madhe. Hz. Pejgamber urdhëron: "Po qe se një njeri do ta urdhëroja ti binte në sexhde një tjetri, përveç Allahut, do ti urdhëroja gratë tu binin në sexhde burrave, për shkak se Allahu realizoi të drejta të burrave mbi gratë". Kuptimi i një hadithi tjetër është kështu: "Mua mu tregua Xhehennemi. Kur pashë, shumica ishin gra. Ato bien në femohim". Kur Pasuesit e pyetën: "O i Dërguar i Allahut, mos vallë ato mohojnë Allahun?", ai urdhëroi e foli: "Tregohen mosmirënjohëse ndaj burrave, tregohen mosmirënjohëse ndaj të mirave. Sikur ndonjërës prej tyre ti bësh të mira me shekuj, pastaj, po pa diçka tek ty që si pëlqen, do të thotë: Se mos pashë unë ndonjë të mirë prej teje!"

Vatra familjare është si një shtet i vogël. Sigurisht, ky do të ketë udhëheqësin e vet. Burri është udhëheqës i domosdoshëm nga krijimi, detyrat dhe përgjegjësitë. Ja, pra, epërsia që u njeh Islami burrave ndaj grave.

Edhe sipas koncepteve të sotme juridike, në institucionin e familjes burri zotëron të drejta prioritare në raport me gruan. Burri është udhëheqësi i familjes. Atij i përket zgjedhja e vendosjes së shtëpisë. Bashkëshortja bart mbiemrin e burrit. Ajo është këshilltarja dhe ndihmësja e tij. Burri përfaqëson bashkësinë e martesës. Pa lejen e burrit gruaja nuk mund të merret me ndonjë punë ose art. Në të drejtën Islame, bashkëshortja, që nga akti i lidhjes së kurorës gjer në mbarimin e afatit të pritjes (iddet) pas divorcit, është nën kujdesin e burrit. Qoftë çfarëdo shpenzimesh të gruas, qoftë të fëmijëve, burri i ndjek dhe i plotëson. Gruaja nuk përzihet këtu. Përkundër kësaj, në të drejtën moderne gruaja merr pjesë në shpenzimet e domosdoshme të rritjes dhe edukimit të fëmijëve.

----------


## FLORIRI

TE DREJTAT DHE DETYRAT

E GRUAS DHE BURRIT NDAJ NJERI-TJETRIT



"Siç keni ju të drejta mbi gratë, edhe ato kanë të drejta mbi ju".

(Nga "Ligjërata e Lamtumirës")



Në Kuranin e Madhnueshëm bashkësia e martesës emërtohet "hududullah" - kufijtë e vënë nga Allahu. Martesa nuk është vetëm një ngjarje midis dy njerëzish. Në të njëjtën kohë, martesa hedh themelet e familjes. Kurse familja është shtylla kryesore e shoqërisë. Martesa, përveç këtij aspekti të rëndësishëm njerëzor dhe juridik, ka edhe aspektin hyjnor dhe fetar, Për vazhdimin e saj në kënaqësi dhe lumturi, përbëjnë kusht "kufijtë e vënë nga Allahu". Vazhdimi i martesës bëhet duke mbrojtur këto kufinj. Kapërcimi i tyre është shembja e martesës. "Shkelësit e kufinjve të Allahut janë vetë mizorët".

I Dërguari i Madh (a.s.) përgjegjësitë burrë-grua në bashkësinë e martesës i përcakton kështu: "Dijeni mirë këtë që secili prej jush është një çoban dhe çdokush është përgjegjës në atë çka pritet prej tij. Udhëheqësi i shtetit është një kujdestar dhe në drejtimin e tij mban përgjegjësi para popullit. Burri është mbrojtës i njerëzve të shtëpisë edhe ai mban përgjegjësi para tyre. Gruaja është kujdestare e shtëpisë së burrit dhe e fëmijëve dhe përgjigjet për ta. Shërbëtori është rojë e mallit të zotërisë së tij dhe është përgjegjës para tij. Shkurt, secili prej jush eshtë një çoban dhe çdokush është përgjegjës në atë çka pritet prej tij".



TE DREJTAT E GRUAS MBI BURRIN

Një parashtrim i domosdoshëm

"Mos e diagnostiko të drejtën me anë të njerëzve, por njerëzit me kriteret e së drejtës". Nga pikëpamja e temës së bisedës, kjo thënie ka një rëndësi të madhe. Bazat e besimit të fesë Islame së bashku me adhurimin, etikën dhe të drejtën, përbëjnë një të tërë të vetme Eshtë Muhammedi (a.s) ai që me anë të revelacionit të vazhdueshëm të Kuranit të Madhnueshëm nga Allahu, mori urdhërat dhe këshillat rreth Islamit dhe ua bëri të njohura ato njerëzve. Në të vërtetë, Pejgamberi "i paarsimuar" që ishte vazhdimisht në lartësinë e revelacionit, ishte bërë zotëruesi i çdo dijeje të domosdoshme. Për pasojë, edhe fjalët e tij janë një burim në fe. "Dhe ai nuk flet nga mendja e tij. Ai (Kurani) nuk është tjetër, pos shpallje që i shpallet".

Veprat e të Dërguarit të Madh, veprimet dhe sjelljet e tij janë vetë drejtësia. Të drejtën e pati bërë të njohur me fjalë, e pati zbatuar në praktikë. Në Kuran është urdhëruar: "Ju e kishit shembullin më të lartë në të Dërguarin e Allahut..." Për pasojë, Islamin e kuptojmë nga Kurani, komentin e tij dhe urdhërat e Islamit nga sunneti i të Dërguarit të Allahut, që është plotësuesi i tyre. Duke dhënë konkluzione për fenë Islame, në radhë të parë duhet të lexojmë burimet e tij. Edhe mënyrat e veprimit të muslimanëve duhet të vlerësohen sipas këtij kriteri.

Gjatë gjithë historisë së Islamit, gruaja muslimane, në vende të ndryshme është përballur me trajtime të ndryshme. Kjo gjë mund të thuhet për të gjitha gratë e botës. Jam i opinionit se të thuash që gjatë gjithë historisë gruaja muslimane në raport me gratë e tjera ka jetuar një jetë shumë të prapambetur, është diçka e papranueshme. Në periudhën e Osmanëve, gruaja, ashtu siç u përball me vlerësime kohësh të ndryshme, në fshatra e qytete, në popujt e ndryshëm të perandorisë së madhe, kishte përshkuar një jetesë të larmishme. Në të vërtetë, kjo sështë tema e bisedës sonë. Duke përsëritur, le të themi se në disa periudha dhe në disa popuj të botës Islame, duke parë kah trajtimet e bëra, në çështjen e vlerësimit të gruas Islame nuk duhet të bëjmë konkluzione.

Të drejtat e bashkëshortes

Pyetjes se cilat janë të drejtat e gruas mbi burrin, i Dërguari i Allahut i është përgjigjur kështu: "Kur të ushqehesh ti, ta ushqesh edhe atë, kur të vishesh, ta veshësh edhe atë. Kurrë të mos i biesh në sy. Të mos i thuash "e shëmtuar" asaj ose punëve të saj. Të mos e lesh vetëm pas zemërimit, vetëm brenda në shtëpi (mund të rrish përkohësisht i zemëruar)". Në hadithe të tjera urdhëron kështu: "Ushqejini ato me çushqeheni vetë, vishini me çvisheni vetë, mos i rrihni, mos u thoni "e shëmtuar", mos përdorni fjalë të këqia".

1. Nevojat materiale dhe mjetet e jetesës së gruas i përkasin burrit. Kjo ndryshon sipas gjendjes ekonomike të tij. E rëndësishme është të jetë në nivelin e tij vetiak. Siç thamë edhe më lart, gruaja, nga pikëpamja ligjore, nuk është e detyruar të punojë në shtëpi. Sipas disa Pasuesve, tabiinëve (bashkëkohësve të Pasuesve) dhe Imami Malikut, po qe se burri është i varfër, gruaja duhet të punojë. Po qe se burri tregohet dorështrënguar dhe nuk bën shpenzimet e lejueshme e të zakonshme, gruaja, pa dijeninë e tij, mund të shpenzojë për vete dhe për fëmijët. Hz. Pejgamber e ka lejuar këtë gjë.

2. Gruas sduhet ti thuhet "e shëmtuar" qoftë për të, qoftë për punët e saj. Për sa mund ta pranojë ajo, e keqja më e madhe që mund ti bëhet gruas, është ti thuhet "e shëmtuar". Gruaja përpiqet që tia bëjë të pranueshme burrit bukurinë shpirtërore dhe qënien e vet. Ti thuhet asaj "e bukur", është mirësi e madhe dhe delikatesë.

3. Në hadith, pranë kësaj porosie, zë vend edhe ajo që gruas sduhet ti zëmërohesh dhe sduhet ta lësh vetëm. Të shkuarit mirë me gruan është urdhëruar edhe në Kuran: "...Çoni jetë të mirë me to. Në se i urreni ato, bëni durim, pse ndodh që Allahu të japë shumë të mira në një send që ju e urreni".

Në lidhje me këtë çështje, ka shumë porosi të Hz. Pejgamberit: "Këshilloni për mirë midis njeri-tjetrit" "Besimtari të mos i nervozohet e zemërohet besimtares. Në se një sjellje e saj si vjen për mbarë, nga tjetra mund të mbetet i kënaqur". Çështë e vërteta, edhe mund të mos na pëlqejë çdo sjellje e një njeriu. Por njeriu i shkuar e me prirje të mira, tek tjetri, veçanërisht tek gruaja e tij, do të gjejë shumë sjellje të mira që do ti vijnë për shtat. Duhet të jeni të kënaqur e të lumtur me to. Një tjetër porosi e të Dërguarit të Madh është kështu: "Në aspektin e besimit, më i përsosuri ndër besimtarët është ai më i miri moralisht. Më i dobishmi ndër ju është ai më i sjellshmi dhe delikati ndaj grave".

Të përsërisim se është e ndaluar të zemërohesh e të mos flasësh me gratë, ti bojkotosh ato. Sepse gruaja kërkon që burri të merret vazhdimisht me të, sepse ndien nevojë shpirtërore që ai vazhdimisht të pranojë qënien dhe vlerat e saj vetiake. Duke mos e parë këtë interesim, ajo hidhërohet pa masë. Madje, nga anketat është kuptuar se ky është shkaku kryesor që i çon gratë në lidhje të palejueshme.

Në vendin tonë, në çdo dhjetë hapa, na vret syrin "e keqja e kokës së vet" e Lindjes, pamja e kafeneve, ku qindra e mijra vetë me orë të tëra përpiqen që, në indiferentizmin më të madh, të kalojnë kohën mirë me njëri-tjetrin. Dhe shumica e këtyre të martuar e të moshuar. A sështë më mirë që, në vend që të rrinë në ato vende të zhurmshme e të thithin atë atmosferë të helmuar, të jenë pranë fëmijëve e familjes? Edhe bashkëshortet i bëjnë të kënaqura, edhe merren vetë me edukimin e fëmijëve. I Dërguari i Madh urdhëron e thotë se, "edhe sikur të mos gjeni asnjë mundësi për të bërë diçka të mirë në shtëpi, mjafton që të flini me bashkëshortet tuaja, do të ishte një gjë e mirë për ju".

4. Një ndër të drejtat e gruas mbi burrin është që ai të argëtohet në shtëpi me të, ose të shkojnë bashkë për të ndjekur një dëfrim të lejueshëm. Nëna jonë, Aishe, bënte gara vrapimi në rrugë me të Dërguarin e Allahut, disa herë ajo ia kalonte, disa herë fitues dilte ai. Në xhaminë e Medines, ndërsa djelmoshat Habeshë bënin lojra luftarake me shigjeta, Hz. Pejgamber me Hz. Aishenë i ndiqnin nga dera. E mbulonte Aishenë me hirkën e vet e kështu ajo mund të shihte gjersa të mërzitej. Përcillet një thënie e tillë e Ibni Abbasit: "Ashtu siç dëshiroj që ime shoqe të zbukurohet për mua, më pëlqen që edhe unë të zbukurohem për të. Sepse Providenca Hyjnore urdhëron: "Ashtu siç kanë të drejta burrat mbi gratë, ashtu edhe gratë kanë të drejta mbi burrat". I Dërguari i Allahut në një hadith urdhëron kështu: "Të gjitha lojrat janë bosh, pa vend. Mbi çdo gjë është të gjuash me shigjetë, të stërvitësh kuaj dhe të luash me bashkëshorten. Këto janë të drejta e me vend".

5. Gratë nuk duhet të rrihen. Duke iu drejtuar grave, Hz. Pejgamber urdhëroi: "Mos i rrihni robëreshat e Allahut". Njëfarë kohe më vonë vjen Hz. Omeri dhe ankohet duke thënë: "Të gjitha gratë filluan ti kundërshtojnë burrat". Mbi këtë ankesë, i Dërguari i Allahut dha lejë për ti rrahur ato. Këtë radhë u shtua numri i grave që vinin për tu ankuar ndaj burrave të tyre. Si përfundim, Pejgamberi ynë urdhëroi: "Shumë gra po parashtrojnë ankesat e tyre te familja e Muhammedit. Dijeni se ata që rrahin gratë, kurrë nuk janë të bekuarit ndër ju".

Në Islam burri është udhëheqësi i familjes. Udhëheqësi i familjes, për të vendosur disiplinën në shtëpi, a mund ta rrahë gruan pa i shkaktuar shumë dhimbje e pa plagë? Po qe se gruaja është "e fryrë", si të thuash, ka ngritur krye ndaj të shoqit dhe i është vënë shembjes së bashkësisë së martesës, burri mund ta rrahë atë. Te kjo rrahje ka edhe urtësi të tjera. Kjo temë do të diskutohet më tej më vete. Jashtë kësaj, burri nuk ka të drejtë ta rrahë gruan. Hz. Pejgamber urdhëron e thotë: "Askush të mos rrahë bashkëshorten sikur të rrihte shërbëtoren. Ndoshta edhe kthen e në fund të ditës mund të bjerë në marrëdhënie me të".

Burri dënohet po ta rrahë të shoqen me dhimbje, plagë dhe dëmtime të tjera. Zakonisht burri e rreh lehtë në formë të paralajmërimit dhe këshillës kur ajo i shmanget detyrës së bashkëshortes kur bie e ngrihet me njerëz të huaj, jo të gjakut, kur shëtit jo si zakonisht dhe pa lejen e të shoqit, kur pasurinë e tij e shpenzon me të tepërt dhe e shpërndan. Por, edhe në këto raste, qoftë edhe lehtë, nuk mund ta rrahë menjëherë. Në fillim do ta këshillojë, do ti flasë ëmbël, pastaj do ti drejtohet ashpër, do tia bëjë të qartë pakënaqësinë dhe zemërimin e tij. Po sbënë efekt edhe këto, mund ta rrahë lehtë. Porse, po e parashikoi se edhe kështu nuk do të japë rezultat, përsëri nuk e rreh dot. Sepse qëllimi nuk është që të rrihet gruaja, por të paralajmërohet dhe bindet ajo. Po su arrit ky qëllim, rrahja konsiderohet goditje ndaj të drejtave të saj. Po qe se gabimi ose faji i gruas i ka kaluar një institucioni zyrtar përkatës, nuk bëhet fjalë më për ndonjë paralajmërim tjetër.

6. Burri, duke e trajtuar gruan nën dyshim, nuk mund ti ushtrojë asaj presion, nuk mund ta mbajë fshehtas nën mbikqyrje. Vetëm po u gjetën fakte të forta dyshuese. Në hadith urdhërohet: "Po qe se dikush nga ju është larguar nga familja për një kohë të gjatë, në kthim të mos hyjë në shtëpi fshehtas".

Burri nuk mund të marrë vendim duke u bindur menjëherë tek thëniet e të tjerëve për gruan e tij. Në fakt, prishja e marrëdhënieve midis bashkëshortëve është një ndër mëkatet e rënda. Hz. Pejgamberi urdhëron e thotë: "Ai që i bën të njohur informacion të keq të shoqit për gruan, nuk është prej radhëve tona". Nuk duhet që burri ti shkojë pranë befasisht gruas dhe gruaja nuk duhet të jetë aq e gatshme dhe e përgatitur sikur do ti dilte ballëpërballë burrit. Disa rastësi të këqia mund të bëhen shkak për lindjen e pashkuarjes midis bashkëshortëve.

7. Përhapja e të fshehtave të jetës private midis bashkëshortëve, sipas pikëpamjes morale e etikës fetare, është parë plotësisht e palejueshme. I Dërguari i Madh e vlerëson kështu këtë veprim që thyen (prish) ndjenjat e turpit te gruaja, ndiestë e holla dhe të pastra të saj: "Në ditën e Kiametit, në Lartësinë e Allahut, në gjendjen më të keqe do të jetë ai që, ndërsa bën marrëdhënie me të shoqen, e përhap të fshehtën e saj". Sigurisht në këtë specifikë delikate edhe gruaja është para të njëjtit detyrim.

----------

